# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Հոկտեմբերի 26-ին Ազատության հրապարակում

## Artgeo

Հոկտեմբերի 26-ին ժամը 17.00-ին Երեւանի Ազատության հրապարակում տեղի է ունենալու հանրահավաք: Հանրահավաքում ելույթ են ունենալու «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցության քաղաքական խորհրդի նախագահ Արամ Զավենի Սարգսյանը, ՀԺԿ նախագահ Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը եւ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: *Հանրահավաքը խոստանում է դառնալ Երրորդ հանրապետության պատմության կարեւորագույն իրադարձություններից մեկը:
*
http://taregir.am/2007/hoktember/16/index.htm


Իսկ ի՞նչ կարծիք ու սպասելիքներ ունեք դուք:

----------


## Ծով

Ես գնալու եմ :Smile: ...եթե նույնիսկ հետս ոչ ոք չգա:
Մի բան կարող եմ ասել, որ հանրահավաքը երկարատև լռությունից հետո լավ աղմուկ կբարձրացնի...
իսկ թե ինչեր կարվեն ինչ-որ կերպ օրինակ, մարդ ես էլի, հանրահավաքը խանգարելու համար, դա արդեն ներկա իշխանության անքնության խնդիրն է :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես գնալու եմ...եթե նույնիսկ հետս ոչ ոք չգա:
> Մի բան կարող եմ ասել, որ հանրահավաքը երկարատև լռությունից հետո լավ աղմուկ կբարձրացնի...
> իսկ թե ինչեր կարվեն ինչ-որ կերպ օրինակ, մարդ ես էլի, հանրահավաքը խանգարելու համար, դա արդեն ներկա իշխանության անքնության խնդիրն է


Բերեք ակումբեցիներով հավաքվենք գնանք  :Ok:

----------


## Artgeo

> Բերեք ակումբեցիներով հավաքվենք գնանք


Ակումբում լիքը մարդիկ կան, որոնք կամ անտարբեր են այդ հանրահավաքի նկատմամբ կամ նույնիսկ բացասական վերաբերմունք ունեն։ Այսինքն «ակումբցիներով» չի ստացվի։ Իսկ, որպես անհատներ, հանգիստ կարող եք Ակումբի միջոցով պայմանավորվել։  :Smile:

----------


## Egern.net

ես չեմ գնա հաստատ (տենց բաների ժամանակ չկա...) բայց ամենայն ուշադրությամբ հետևում եմ իրադարձությունների զարգացմանը: Բայց գնալը շատ ճիշտ կլինի

----------


## Սամվել

> Ակումբում լիքը մարդիկ կան, որոնք կամ անտարբեր են այդ հանրահավաքի նկատմամբ կամ նույնիսկ բացասական վերաբերմունք ունեն։ Այսինքն «ակումբցիներով» չի ստացվի։ Իսկ, որպես անհատներ, հանգիստ կարող եք Ակումբի միջոցով պայմանավորվել։


Ինձ իրականում իրանց խասացածնա հետաքրքիր տենամ ինչ գաղափարներ ունեն թե չէ որ ասեմ ԼՏՊ ֆան կլաբից եմ սուտ կլինի: :LOL:  Կարելիա այս թեմայում օր ժամ գրել ու ով ուզումա թող գա  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ինձ իրականում իրանց խասացածնա հետաքրքիր տենամ ինչ գաղափարներ ունեն թե չէ որ ասեմ ԼՏՊ ֆան կլաբից եմ սուտ կլինի: Կարելիա այս թեմայում օր ժամ գրել ու ով ուզումա թող գա


 :Smile:  Հարցում եմ ավելացնում  :Wink:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հարցում եմ ավելացնում


Հարցման մեջ ավելացրու "Ուզում եմ, բայց չեմ կարող":
Թե չե, իմ նման մի քանի հոգի որ ասեն "ոչ", շատ սխալ պատկեր կստացվի:

----------


## Artgeo

Հեռուստաընկերությունները, ինչպես եւ ակնկալվում էր, հրաժարվում են ցուցադրել հոկտեմբերի 26-ի` ընդդիմության հանրահավաքի մասին իրազեկող գովազդային հոլովակը: Այս մասին տեղեկացանք հանրահավաքի կազմակերպիչներից: Ընդ որում, գովազդն այն հանրահավաքի մասին է, որն ի գիտություն է ընդունել քաղաքապետարանն ու փաստորեն երաշխավորել հանրահավաքի անցկացման անվտանգությունը:

Խնդիրն այն է, որ հեռուստատեսային պատասխանատուները, չընդունելով հանրահավաքի մասին հոլովակը, ըստ կազմակերպիչների, խախտում են ՀՀ ԱԺ ընդունած ՚Ժողովներ հանրահավաքներ, երթեր եւ ցույցեր անցկացնելու մասինՙ օրենքը, որի 6-րդ հոդվածը՝ ՚Հրապարակային միջոցառման կազմակերպիչների իրավունքները եւ պարտականություններըՙ, ապահովում է կազմակերպիչների` ՚զանգվածային լրատվության, ինչպես նաեւ օրենքով չարգելված այլ միջոցներով անձամբ կամ այլոց միջոցով տեղեկատվություն տարածելու հրապարակային միջոցառման օրվա, ժամի, վայրի, նպատակների, ընթացակարգի մասին, ինչպես նաեւ կոչ անելու այդ միջոցառմանը մասնակցելու համարՙ իրավունքը:

Ի դեպ, այն մասին, որ իրենք օրենք են խախտում, հեռուստաընկերությունների պատասխանատուները չիմանալ չեն կարող այն պարզ պատճառով, որ հանրահավաքի կազմակերպիչները պաշտոնական գրություններին կից ուղարկում են նաեւ օրենքի պահանջը ներկայացնող դրույթի վերաբերյալ գրություն, որոնք իրենք հրաժարվում են վերցնել կամ ստորագրել, որ ստացել են այդպիսի գրություն: Իսկ հրաժարվում են շատ պարզ ձեւակերպմամբ.՚Կներես, չենք կարողՙ:

Հայաստանի տարածքում հեռարձակվող բոլոր հեռուստաընկերությունները փաստորեն, խախտում են ՀՀ համապատասխան օրենքը, բացառությամբ ՚Երկիր Մեդիայիՙ, ում պարզապես հանրահավաքի կազմակերպիչներն առայժմ չեն դիմել:

՚Ա1+ՙ-ն իր կայքում ներկայացնում է այն տեսահոլովակը, որ հրաժարվում են ցուցադրել հեռուստաընկերությունները:

*Վիդեոն կարելի է քաշել այստեղից http://a1plus.am/file/vid/4910.wmv
*

Ի ԴԵՊ
Հոկտեմբերի 26-ին Հայաստանի հանրապետական կուսակցության (ՀՀԿ)ֆինանասավորմամբ անվճար համերգ կկազմակերպվի Վազգեն Սարգսյանի անվան հանրապետական մարզադաշտում: ՚Ոսկե աշունՙ կոչվող համերգային ծրագիրը նախատեսվում է անցկացնել նույն օրը, երբ ՚Ազատությանՙ հրապարակում նախատեսված է ընդդիմադիր ուժերի հանրահավաք` առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի, Հայաստանի ժողովրդական կուսակցության (ՀԺԿ) ղեկավար Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանի, ՚Հանրապետությունՙ կուսակցության առաջնորդ Արամ Սարգսյանի մասնակցությամբ: 

http://a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=53545

----------


## Array

> Հոկտեմբերի 26-ին ժամը 17.00-ին Երեւանի Ազատության հրապարակում տեղի է ունենալու հանրահավաք: Հանրահավաքում ելույթ են ունենալու «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցության քաղաքական խորհրդի նախագահ Արամ Զավենի Սարգսյանը, ՀԺԿ նախագահ Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը եւ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: *Հանրահավաքը խոստանում է դառնալ Երրորդ հանրապետության պատմության կարեւորագույն իրադարձություններից մեկը:
> *
> http://taregir.am/2007/hoktember/16/index.htm
> 
> 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ կարծիք ու սպասելիքներ ունեք դուք:


Հետաքրքիր ա էտ ինչի հույս ունեն,ի՞նչ ա ,հեղափոխոություն են անելու՞:Գոհ ենք այ մարդ , հեչ չէի ուզի որ ցնցումներ լինեին,առավել ևս էս անձանց գլխավորությամբ: Ընդհանրապես էլ, ինչ էլ ասեն,ոչ լսելու ցանկություն կա,ոչ էլ ինչ որ բան ա փոխվելու դրանից:Կաչճ ասած ձեզ բարի ժամանց

----------


## Ֆելո

զզվում եմ նման "միջոցառումներից". միայն հնչում են խոստումներ, որոնց իրականցումը անհավատլիա :Cool:

----------


## Լէգնա

> ՍԱԲՈՏԱ՞Ժ / VIDEO /
> [18:51] 19 Հոկտեմբերի, 2007
> 
>  Հեռուստաընկերությունները, ինչպես եւ ակնկալվում էր, հրաժարվում են ցուցադրել հոկտեմբերի 26-ի` ընդդիմության հանրահավաքի մասին իրազեկող գովազդային հոլովակը: Այս մասին տեղեկացանք հանրահավաքի կազմակերպիչներից: Ընդ որում, գովազդն այն հանրահավաքի մասին է, որն ի գիտություն է ընդունել քաղաքապետարանն ու փաստորեն երաշխավորել հանրահավաքի անցկացման անվտանգությունը: 
> 
> Խնդիրն այն է, որ հեռուստատեսային պատասխանատուները, չընդունելով հանրահավաքի մասին հոլովակը, ըստ կազմակերպիչների, խախտում են ՀՀ ԱԺ ընդունած ՙԺողովներ հանրահավաքներ, երթեր եւ ցույցեր անցկացնելու մասին՚ օրենքը, որի 6-րդ հոդվածը՝ ՙՀրապարակային միջոցառման կազմակերպիչների իրավունքները եւ պարտականությունները՚, ապահովում է կազմակերպիչների` ՙզանգվածային լրատվության, ինչպես նաեւ օրենքով չարգելված այլ միջոցներով անձամբ կամ այլոց միջոցով տեղեկատվություն տարածելու հրապարակային միջոցառման օրվա, ժամի, վայրի, նպատակների, ընթացակարգի մասին, ինչպես նաեւ կոչ անելու այդ միջոցառմանը մասնակցելու համար՚ իրավունքը: 
> 
> Ի դեպ, այն մասին, որ իրենք օրենք են խախտում, հեռուստաընկերությունների պատասխանատուները չիմանալ չեն կարող այն պարզ պատճառով, որ հանրահավաքի կազմակերպիչները պաշտոնական գրություններին կից ուղարկում են նաեւ օրենքի պահանջը ներկայացնող դրույթի վերաբերյալ գրություն, որոնք իրենք հրաժարվում են վերցնել կամ ստորագրել, որ ստացել են այդպիսի գրություն: Իսկ հրաժարվում են շատ պարզ ձեւակերպմամբ.ՙԿներես, չենք կարող՚: 
> 
> ...


http://www.a1plus.am/am/?page=issue&iid=53545

----------


## voter

Ինչ–որ մեկի ախպերը ու ինչ որ մեկի տղեն, որոնք ոչ մի գաղափարական չափանիշ չունեն, ինչ որ թոշակառուի հետ հավաքվելու են կարապի լիճ – կասկածում եմ, որ այնտեղ որևէ նոր բան կլինի, քան արդեն կա – 88թիվը չի, ինֆորմացիա ստանալ ու տարածելու էնքան միջոցներ կան...

----------


## Fobus

ափսոս հիվանդանոցում պառկած եմ լինելու, թե չէ հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել Տեր-Պետրոսյանին:

----------


## schuschanik

ես անձամբ նմանատիպ հավաքների հետ մեծ հույսեր  չեմ կապում, քանի որ վերջին տարիների  իրադարձությունները վկայում են այն մասին, որ  մեզ մոտ զարգացած  չէ քաղաքական կուլտուրա և քաղաքական ինստիտուտ կոչված երևույթները, իսկ   դրանք ուղղակի հերթական շոուներն են. 
Շատ ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե մեր այսօրվա ընդդիմություն կոչված կառույցին հաջողի որևիցէ դրական ձեռքբերում ունենալ, բայց այդ կոալիցիան չպետք է համպատրաստից ստեղծվի, այն պետք է ունենա կայուն  հիմքեր. 
 ժողովրդի դերն ել է այստեղ վճռական, իսկ նա  էլ չի դրսևորում քաղաքական կամք.  :Xeloq:

----------


## Artgeo

*ՁԵՐԲԱԿԱԼՈՒՄ ԵՆ*

18:09] 23 Հոկտեմբերի, 2007

Այսօր Նոր Նորքի 5-րդ զանգվածում ձերբակալել են ՀՀՇ երիտասարդական թեւի ներկայացուցիչներին, որոնք ՚համարձակվելՙ են փակցնել հոկտեմբերի 26-ին Ազատության հրապարակում ընդդիմադիր գործիչների հանրահավաքի մասին տեղեկացնող թռուցիկներ: Այժմ երիտասարդները գտնվում են Նոր Նորքի 1-ին զանգվածում գտնվող ոստիկականության բաժանմունքում: ՀՀՇ վարչությունից հայտնեցին, որ առայժմ ոստիկաները չեն ազատել երիտասարդներին: Ձերբակալել են նաեւ ՚Հայքՙ օրաթերթի ֆոտո-թղթակցին լուսանկարիչ Դավիթ Ջալալյանին, որը փորձել է լուսանկարել: Քիչ առաջ նրան ազատ են արձակել:

Այսօր նաեւ Երեւանի մի շարք փողոցներում կրկին կազմակերպված կերպով պատառոտվել էին թռուցիկները: Ըստ ականատեսների` այս գործընթացը շարունակում են իրականացնել հիմնականում իրավապահ մարմիները: Մասնավորապես Էրեբունի փողոցում բնակիչները ՚Ա1+ՙ-ի թղթակցին ասացին. ՚Մեր թաղայինը այսօր զայրացած շրջում էր եւ պոկում էր պաստառները: Նախորդ օրը ՚մաքրելուցՙ հետո այսօր նա նորից գրեթե նույն տեղերում հանդիպել էր պաստառները փակցվածՙ:

Ոստիկանության Էրեբունու բաժանմունքում դժվարացան պատասխանել, թե արդյոք թաղային ոստիկանը նման հանձնարարություն է ստացել Բաժանմունքում, խորհուրդ տվեցին գալ եւ տեղում պետի հետ փորձել ճշտել կատարվածի մասին: Պաստառները ջանասիրաբար արդեն 2 օր անընդմեջ պոկում են նաեւ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցի անվան պողոտայում:

A1plus.am

----------


## Սերխիո

քաղաքականություն չեմ սիրում ,բայց դե ՀՀՇ-ին ատում եմ,ու իրանց ժամանակները ես շատ լավ եմ հիշում` սուխոյ սպիրտ, նավթ, չեկով հաց, ծառերի հատում,դատարկ փողոցներ:
Ներկայիս կառավարությունը մի բարի պտուղ չի ,բայց դե 1994 թիվը չի:

օլիգարխները շատ են հիմա ,աչք են ծակում ,բայց դե այն օրերի օլիգարխները ավելի գիշատիչ էին : ամեն ինչ անում էին էներգետիկ ճգնաժամ ստեղծելու համար,որ  հարյուրավոր ֆուռերով սուխոյ սպիրտ ու լամի շուշա ծախեին :Angry2: 

նույն Լ.Տեր-Պետրոսյանը Հայաստանում ունի 70 ավելի խոշոր հիմնարկներ

----------


## Artgeo

> Ներկայիս կառավարությունը մի բարի պտուղ չի ,բայց դե 1994 թիվը չի:


Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նախագահ է եղել *մինչև 1998 թվականը:* 

 Տեր-Պետրոսյանին սատարելու մասին առայժմ հայտարարություն են կատարել 8 կուսակցություն` ՀՀՇ, ՚Հանրապետությունՙ, ՚Սոցիալ-դեմոկրատական Հնչակյանՙ, ՚Հայաստանի ազատական- առաջադիմականՙ, ՚Պահպանողականՙ, ՚Հայաստանի Սոցիալ-Դեմոկրատականՙ, ՚Ժողովրդավարական հայրենիքՙ կուսակցությունները եւ 25 հասարակական կազմակերպություններ:

ՀԺԿ-ն առայժմ պաշտոնապես չի հայտարարել Տեր-Պետրոսյանին սատարելու մասին, սակայն աջակցում է:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը նախագահ է եղել *մինչև 1998 թվականը:* 
> 
>  Տեր-Պետրոսյանին սատարելու մասին առայժմ հայտարարություն են կատարել 8 կուսակցություն` ՀՀՇ, ՚Հանրապետությունՙ, ՚Սոցիալ-դեմոկրատական Հնչակյանՙ, ՚Հայաստանի ազատական- առաջադիմականՙ, ՚Պահպանողականՙ, ՚Հայաստանի Սոցիալ-Դեմոկրատականՙ, ՚Ժողովրդավարական հայրենիքՙ կուսակցությունները եւ 25 հասարակական կազմակերպություններ:
> 
> ՀԺԿ-ն առայժմ պաշտոնապես չի հայտարարել Տեր-Պետրոսյանին սատարելու մասին, սակայն աջակցում է:


Ես չասեցի ,թե  1994 թ հետ լավ ա եղել...
սիկ քո թվարկած կուսակցությունները  միայն դաշնակցություն կուսակցության հեղինակությունը չունեն` ըստ իս ,իհարկե, էլ չեմ խոսում հանարպետականի մասին:
Ասեմ ,որ ոչ մի կուսակցության բացարձակապես չեմ պատկանում ու ցանկություն էլ չունեմ...չեզոք մարդ եմ

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես չասեցի ,թե  1994 թ հետ լավ ա եղել...


Համենայն դեպս 1998 թվականին արդեն չկար լույսի, ջերմության և այլնի խնդիր: Այսինքն այդ խնդիրները հաղթահարվել են Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի օրոք:  :Wink:

----------


## Philosopher

Քանի որ ՀԺԿ-ի մասին խոսք գնաց, ուրեմն` այս թեմայում, այնուամենայնիվ, կգրեմ: ՀԺԿ-ի և նրա առաջնորդի նմանօրինակ առաջնորդական դիմապատկերը ցույց է տալիս, որ հայ քաղաքական ավանդույթն առայժմ չի կարողանում ձերբազատվել *անմեղսունակությամբ գրավելու արվեստի ինքնախաբ մեթոդներից*: Նոր քաղաքական շարժումը չի կարող և չպետք է սկսի անասնաֆերմայնության լավագույն ավանդույթներով, որտեղ լիդերները որոշվում են այն սկզբունքներով, ինչպես որոշվում էր Նապոլեոն խոզի լիդերությունը` օրուելական գործում: *Սա սարսափելիորեն կանխատեսելի է դարձնում յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքական սկիզբ, եթե նույնիսկ այն իսկապես սկիզբ է:*

----------


## Սերխիո

իսկ ինչով է բացատրվում Նապոլեոնի խոզությունը ?, յուրահատուկ և չկրկնվող մարդ համաշխարհային պատմության մեջ

----------


## moj

Ամեն դեպքում, մեր քվեարյունից երեևում է, որ շատերը չեն մասնակցելու այս «հավաքին»:
Չեմ կարծում, որ այդ եռյակը դեռ ասելու բան ունի, ինչ որ կարող եր ասել է վաղուց, իսկ դրանցից վերջինն ել գործով է ապացուցել իր ով լինելը...

----------


## TigranM

Ես չեմ գանլու քանի  որ մեղմ ասած տանել չեմ կարողանում ՀՀՇ-ին նամանավանդ մեր նախկին մեծարգո նախագահին: Մեր երկրի ներկայիս իրավիճակի հիմնաքարերը դրվել են նրանց օրոք, իսկ 1998-ին տեղի ունեցավ ընդամենը իշխանական վերնախավի որոշակի փոփոխություն և էության մեջ այդքան էլ մեծ բան չփոխվեց: Նրանց թալան թալան մինչև վերջ քաղաքականությունից դեռ չենք հասցրել ուշքի գալ:  իմ կարծիքով, առնվազն մի 100 տարի պետք է անցնի, որ մեր ժողովուրդը նորից սկսի վստահել ՀՀՇ-ին:
  Տեր-Պետրոսյանին արդեն մեկ անգամ գործի մեջ տեսել ենք, և նորից նուjն սխալը կրկնելը արդեն դժբախտություն է:  Եկեք հանձնենք Ղարաբախը, ամեն ինչ (չնայած էլ ոչ մի բան չի էլ մնացել) աջ ու ձախ սեփականաշնորհենք ու թռնենք ես երկրից:
  Եվ թող իզուր դոշ չծեծեն թե իրենք են անկախ Հայաստանի հիմնադիրները, և իրենք ենք են հաղթել Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմում:  Մենք այս ամենին հասել ենք վճարելով շատ թանկ գին: Վճարել ենք մի ամբողջ սերունդի առողջությամբ և հազարավոր մարդկանց կյանքով:
  ինչ վերաբերվում է ՀԺԿ-ին, ապա այս միավորումը նրանց մեծագույն սխալն է, որը հաստատում է նրանց առաջնորդի քաղաքական անփոձությունը:

----------


## Che_Guevara

> քաղաքականություն չեմ սիրում ,բայց դե ՀՀՇ-ին ատում եմ,ու իրանց ժամանակները ես շատ լավ եմ հիշում` սուխոյ սպիրտ, նավթ, չեկով հաց, ծառերի հատում,դատարկ փողոցներ:
> Ներկայիս կառավարությունը մի բարի պտուղ չի ,բայց դե 1994 թիվը չի:
> 
> օլիգարխները շատ են հիմա ,աչք են ծակում ,բայց դե այն օրերի օլիգարխները ավելի գիշատիչ էին : ամեն ինչ անում էին էներգետիկ ճգնաժամ ստեղծելու համար,որ  հարյուրավոր ֆուռերով սուխոյ սպիրտ ու լամի շուշա ծախեին
> 
> նույն Լ.Տեր-Պետրոսյանը Հայաստանում ունի 70 ավելի խոշոր հիմնարկներ


ՄԻ մոռացի, որ ԽՍՀՄ ի փլուզումից հետո, այդ ճամբարի բոլոր երկրներն էլ խորը ճգնաժամի մեջ են եղել: Ուղակի մեր ժոզովուրդը սովոր է ամեն ինչում մեղադրել մեկին կամ մի քանիսին: Ու երփեք մի ասա, որ այսօրվա իշխանություններն են ապահովում զարգացում: Ամեն ինչ գալիս է սփյուռքից: Իսկ ներսում տնտեսական զարգացումը ելի եղավ սփյուռքի ֆինանսական օգնությամբ, ու հիմա բնական կերպով շարունակում է զարգանալ:

     Լևոնի ժամանակ ճիշտ է սփյուռքի հետ կապերը շատ պասիվ էին, բայց եթե հիմա նա անցնի, ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ կլինի, քանի որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հաշտվել է դաշնակների հետ, ու իր այս մեղմ, մտածված ու բարեկամական պահվածքը ինդզ շատ է դուր գալիս:

----------


## Մելիք

> Համենայն դեպս 1998 թվականին արդեն չկար լույսի, ջերմության և այլնի խնդիր: Այսինքն այդ խնդիրները հաղթահարվել են Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի օրոք:


Արթուր չես ջոկում, որ Հ1-ավատ ես լինում: Չգիտե՞ս, թե՞ չես ուզում իմանալ, որ էդ խնդիրների գոյությունը սուբեկտիվ-ՀՀՇ-ական էին: Դիմացիններիդ հիմարի տեղ մի՛ դիր:

----------


## Սերխիո

> ՄԻ մոռացի, որ ԽՍՀՄ ի փլուզումից հետո, այդ ճամբարի բոլոր երկրներն էլ խորը ճգնաժամի մեջ են եղել: Ուղակի մեր ժոզովուրդը սովոր է ամեն ինչում մեղադրել մեկին կամ մի քանիսին: Ու երփեք մի ասա, որ այսօրվա իշխանություններն են ապահովում զարգացում: Ամեն ինչ գալիս է սփյուռքից: Իսկ ներսում տնտեսական զարգացումը ելի եղավ սփյուռքի ֆինանսական օգնությամբ, ու հիմա բնական կերպով շարունակում է զարգանալ:
> 
>      Լևոնի ժամանակ ճիշտ է սփյուռքի հետ կապերը շատ պասիվ էին, բայց եթե հիմա նա անցնի, ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ կլինի, քանի որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հաշտվել է դաշնակների հետ, ու իր այս մեղմ, մտածված ու բարեկամական պահվածքը ինդզ շատ է դուր գալիս:


Ես չեմ ասում ,թե այսօրվա իշխանությունները խթանում են երկրի զարգացմանը ,բայց չեն թալանում սոված գելերի պես,այլ կուշտ շների նման :
Ով էր Վանոն կամ Լևոնը մինչ անկախությունը ? ,նայի զապիսները այն ժամանակվա <<թատերական >> հրապարակի,նրանց հագին 5 ռուբլիանոց սառոշկեք էին ,բնականաբար գալով իշխանության սկսեցին լափել... ով հնարեց <<վաուչեր>> ֆոկուսը ? 
շատ դժգոհ եմ նրանցից,,քանի որ նրանց խավարի տարածման տարիներին անցան  գյոզալ պատանեկական տարիներս :Cool: 
ինչ որ խաչիկ ստամբոցյան հումանիստ էր դառել ու ատոմակայան էր փակում ,բայց հենց դա էր պետք մոմի ու նավթի բերողներին :ատոմակայանի փակումը տնտեսության վնաս չէ ?

լավ խոսք ունի իսրայել Հակոբկոխյանը է`<<*Հ*ավայի *Հ*աչող *Շ*ներ>>

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթուր չես ջոկում, որ Հ1-ավատ ես լինում: Չգիտե՞ս, թե՞ չես ուզում իմանալ, որ էդ խնդիրների գոյությունը սուբեկտիվ-ՀՀՇ-ական էին: Դիմացիններիդ հիմարի տեղ մի՛ դիր:


Մելի ջան, խնդրում եմ բացատրես, թե ո՞նց էր այդ խնդիրը ՀՀՇ-ական ամբողջ հետխորհրդային տարածքի վրա:  :Smile:  Բացի իհարկե մերձբալթյան երկրներից: Խնդրում եմ բաձատրես, թե հատկապես ինչո՞վ էր ՀՀՇ-ն մեղավոր, որ ասենք Վրաստանում մինչև 2003-2004 թվականները հոսանքի խնդիրներ կային, իսկ օրինակ Հայաստանում դա տևել է ընդամենը մի 2-3 տարի:  :Smile:  Վրաստանում դա տևեց 10-12 տարի  :Smile:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Հայաստանում, եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, հոսանքի հարցը կարգավորվեց 1995թ, երբ 1994-ին երկու պետությունների միջև հրադաթարի պայմանավորվածություն եղավ, վերաբացվեցին էլ. կայաններ և ամենակարևորը երկրաշարժից հետո առաջին անգամ միացվեց ատոմակայանը: Այ հենց էս բաներից հետո սկսեց Հայաստանի վիճակը լավանալ, բայց ցավոք մինչև 1998թ:
Ի՞նչ եք մտածում: Ինպե՞ս կլիներ Հայաստանի վիճակը 1991-1998թթ եթե իշխեին ՀՀԿ-ականները: Մի՞թե կմտնեին Բաքու և այլևս ոչմի խնդիր չէր լինի: Գուցե ավելի արագ զարգանար (եռանիշ թվերով):
Հոսանք չլիելու պատճառը շատ պարզ էր, երկրաշարժից անմիջապես հետո անկախություն, հետո պատերազմ և դրանից հետո էլ լույս:
Եթե մարդիկ մտածում են, որ դրա հեղինակը Լևոնն էր, ապա ես գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ այդ մարդիկ դեմ են եղել նաև անկախությանը:
Ինչու՞ մտան Ղարաբաղ: Լսել եմ նաև այսպիսի արձագանքներ, «Է թող չմտնեին լույսի պրոբլեմ չէինք ունենա»: Հիմա ի՞նչ է, չլինի ձեզանից ոմանք էլ են այդպես մտածում:

Մեկ էլ ես փաստեր եմ ուզում, որ ԼՏՊ-ն սխալ բաներ է արել: Եթե արել է, միայն ասելով չի լինի, փաստեր ունե՞ք, ցույց տվեք: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է սրանց կատարած գործողություններին, ապա հավատացեք, որ ինչպես «գողական» կյանքում է ընդունված, նրանք ինքնասպան կլինեն, եթե վերադառնա ԼՏՊ-ը: Ինքնասպան կլինեն առանց սպասելու դատավճռին:

----------


## Sergey

> ով հնարեց <<վաուչեր>> ֆոկուսը ?


Եգոր Գայդարը




> լավ խոսք ունի իսրայել Հակոբկոխյանը է`<<Հավայի Հաչող Շներ>>


Էլի լավ խոսքեր ունի, թե ոնց է Սերժի ձեռքն անձամբ սեղմել, հետո իրար գրկել, սեղմել կրծքին ու այդպես շարունակ...

Հ.Գ. Փաստորեն արդեն Իսոյին ենք ցիտում :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

ուզում եմ ձեռքերս լավանալ ու դուրս գալ այս թեմայից, քանր որ նողկում եմ քաղաքականությունից :Bad: 

 եթե մեկը մեկի համար լավ է, մյուսի համար կարող է վատ լինել ,ու դա չի նշանակում թե նա լավն է կամ վատն է ընդհանրապես,:
օրինակ ` Արտգեոն  քաղաքացու համար կարող է լավն է, բայց իմ համար վատը /զուտ համեմատություն ,ոչինչ անձնական/ ,դա չի նշանակում ,թե նա վատն է կամ լավն է:
Սերժը Իքսի համար լավ է, Իգրեգի համար թշնամի,իմ համար 0,իմ համար իմ ընտանիքը լավ լինի,իսկ իմ ընտանիքը լավ բան չի տեսել ՀՀՇ-ի օրոք,ամեն դեպքում նրանք էին մեղավոր ,թե  Գայդարը,մնե  պո...  լավ հուշեր չունեմ  իրանցից, հետևաբար լավ հույսեր էլ չունեմ...
հանրապետականներնին էլ լավ չեմ վերաբերվում `համեմատ մյուս քաղկուսակցությունների...
Դժգոհ եմ ներկա կառավարության հարկային քաղաքականությունից...
Ոչ մեկնել մի բարի պտուղ չի,եղունգ ունես գլուխդ քորի..

----------


## Tigran Adunts

Իհարկե... ՉԵՄ ԳՆԱԼՈՒ )))
Եթե իմանայի էտ հանրահավաքը ինձ կամ մեր պետությանը ինչ որ օգուտ կտար կգնայի, բայց....
Ավելի լավա համալսարանի բակում անկապ <<պպզեմ>>  :LOL:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Մի հատ սխալ բան եմ նկատել իշխանությունների կողմից:
Այդ օրը Երևանում լինելու է նաև «ոսկե աշուն» ապուշությունը, որը անվճար է լինելու, բայց քանի որ դրա համար մարդու քանակ պետք է ապահովեն պետք է ՀՀ ողջ տարածքը դատարկեն ստադիոն:
Հիմա իմ հարցը հետևյալն է, ինչե՞ս են փակելու միջքաղաքային մայրուղիները: Ո՞վ է որոշողը, հանրահավաքի է գալի՞ս, թե «ոսկե աշուն» է գալիս:

----------


## TigranM

> Մի հատ սխալ բան եմ նկատել իշխանությունների կողմից:
> Այդ օրը Երևանում լինելու է նաև «ոսկե աշուն» ապուշությունը, որը անվճար է լինելու, բայց քանի որ դրա համար մարդու քանակ պետք է ապահովեն պետք է ՀՀ ողջ տարածքը դատարկեն ստադիոն:
> Հիմա իմ հարցը հետևյալն է, ինչե՞ս են փակելու միջքաղաքային մայրուղիները: Ո՞վ է որոշողը, հանրահավաքի է գալի՞ս, թե «ոսկե աշուն» է գալիս:


Շատ հեշտ և հասարակ: Մարդկանց կնստացնեն ավտոբուսները և ամեն մի ավտոբուսի մեջ կլինի մի քանի ՀՀԿ տարածքային միավորման ակտիվիստ: Որոնք մարդկանց կուղեկցեն մինչև մարզադաշտ: Հետո էլ կսահմանափակեն մեծ խմբերով մարդկանց շարժումը քաղաքում: Համերգի վերջում էլ կնստացնեն նույն ավտոբուսները և հետ կտանեն:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Շատ հեշտ և հասարակ: Մարդկանց կնստացնեն ավտոբուսները և ամեն մի ավտոբուսի մեջ կլինի մի քանի ՀՀԿ տարածքային միավորման ակտիվիստ: Որոնք մարդկանց կուղեկցեն մինչև մարզադաշտ: Հետո էլ կսահմանափակեն մեծ խմբերով մարդկանց շարժումը քաղաքում: Համերգի վերջում էլ կնստացնեն նույն ավտոբուսները և հետ կտանեն:


Մի հուշի, կարող ա իրանք էդքանը չէին ֆայմել:  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

Վերջին շրջանում մեծացել է ճնշումը մարզային անկախ հեռուստաալիքների վրա: Վերջին շաբաթում մասնավոր հեռուստաընկերությունների ղեկավարները հրավիրվում են զանազան գերատեսչական մարմիններ, որտեղ նրանց «հորդորում են» անտեսել ընդդիմության որոշ ներկայացուցիչների հանրային միջոցառումները, հրապարակային ելույթները, չհյուրընկալել նրանց, հարցազրույցներ չունենալ եւ չհեռարձակել: Մասնավորապես` հեռուստաընկերութուններին «խորհուրդ է տրված» չլուսաբանել (ոչ դրական, ոչ բացասական համատեքստով) մի քանի քաղաքական ուժերի հոկտեմբերի 26-ին կայանալիք հանրահավաքը:

Այս կապակցությամբ հայտարարություն է տարածել Գյումրիի
«ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաընկերության հիմնադիր Վահան Խաչատրյանը

 Իշխանության  տարբեր  օղակների  կողմից «ԳԱԼԱ»  հեռուստաընկերության  դեմ  վերջին  շաբաթվա  ընթացքում  ծավալած  գործողությունների  պատճառով  անհրաժեշտ  եմ  համարում  անել  հետևյալ  հայտարարությունը.

Հարգելի համաքաղաքացիներ, յուրաքանչյուր հեռուստաընկերության սեփականատեր նախևառաջ պետք է գիտակցի, որ հեռուստատեսությունը ոչ թե անհատի, այլ առաջին հերթին հանրության սեփականությունն է:

Զանգվածային լրատվամիջոցը կոչված է  օբյեկտիվ և բազմակողմանի ներկայացնելու և լուսաբանելու հասարակական բոլոր գործընթացները: Այն պետք է հասարակությանը հավասարաչափ ներկայացնի քաղաքական գործընթացների ողջ սպեկտրը` եզրակացություն անելու իրավունքը թողնելով ժողովրդին:

Գյումրիի Անկախ Լրատվական Ալիքը (ԳԱԼԱ) ստեղծվել և ձևավորվել է հենց այդ սկզբունքների հիման վրա և իր երկամյա գործունեության ընթացքում մնացել է այդ սկզբունքներին հավատարիմ:

Ուզում եմ շեշտել, որ «ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաընկերության դիրքորոշումը այսուհետ ևս չի փոխվելու, և ես, որպես ընկերության սեփականատեր, թույլ չեմ տա միջամտության որևէ փորձ որևէ կառույցի կամ անհատի կողմից:

«ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաընկերության հիմնադիր` Վահան  Խաչատրյան

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ականատեսի գրածը, ռուսերենի պատճառով չեմ տեղադրում այլ հղումն եմ տալիս
http://abrtigran.livejournal.com/2393.html

----------


## moj

Մեր երեկվա համարում անդրադարձել էինք ԳԱԼԱ (Գյումրիի անկախ լրատվական ալիք) հեռուստաընկերության սեփականատեր Վահան Խաչատրյանի նկատմամբ իբր իրականացվող ճնշումներին£ Խոստացել էինք նաեւ պարզել, թե իրականում ի±նչ խնդիրներ են առաջացել հարկայինի հետ, որ Վ©Խաչատրյանը նետվել է պաշտպանելու գյումրեցիների տեղեկատվություն ստանալու իրավունքը£ 

   Երեկ Հարկային պետական ծառայության հասարակայնության հետ կապերի բաժնից մենք ստացանք ՎԱՀՐԱՄ ԲԱՐՍԵՂՅԱՆԻ պատասխանները այս կապակցությամբ:
   -Պրն Բարսեղյան, նախօրեին տեղեկություններ տարածվեցին, թե ՀՊԾ-ի աշխատակիցները այցելել են Գյումրիի ԳԱԼԱ հեռուստաընկերություն եւ սպառնացել ստուգումներ անցկացնել այնտեղ: Դա ներկայացվում է որպես հեռուստաընկերության նկատմամբ իշխանությունների կողմից իրականացվող ճնշում: Ի±նչ է տեղի ունեցել իրականում: 
   -Ես ծանոթ եմ այդ հրապարակումներին: Միանգամից նշեմ, որ, իմ կարծիքով, ի սկզբանե գործ ունենք հարկային մարմինների պրակտիկայում հաճախակի հանդիպող իրավիճակի հետ, երբ մեկ առանձին ընկերության, կամ առանձին գործարարի զուտ հարկային խնդիրները քաղաքական դաշտ տեղափոխելու փորձ է արվում: 
   Այժմ` կոնկրետ դեպքի մասին: Իրականում, Հարկային պետական ծառայության աշխատակիցներն արդեն տեւական ժամանակ է, ինչ պլանային ստուգում են անցկացնում ԳԱԼԱ հեռուստաընկերության հիմնադիր հանդիսացող ՙՉապ՚ ՍՊԸ-ում, որը, ի գիտություն բոլորի, բացի հեռուստատեսային գործունեությունից, զբաղվում է այլ ձեռնարկատիրական գործունեությամբ եւ, ցավոք, ոչ բարեխղճաբար: Այսպես, ստուգումներով պարզվել է, որ ՙՉապ՚ ՍՊԸ-ն 2002 թվականից ապօրինաբար զբաղվել է ՙբենգալյան կրակների՚ չլիցենզավորված արտադրությամբ, որը, համաձայն ՀՀ օրենսդրության, լիցենզավորման ենթակա գործունեություն է: 
   Ավելինª արտադրության կազմակերպման եւ գործունեության ամբողջ ընթացքում ընկերությունը խուսափել է հարկերից, ինչը քրեորեն պատժելի արարք է: Նույն ընկերության գործունեության հետ կապվածª հայտնաբերվել են նաեւ այլ օրինազանցություններ, որոնց մասին կտեղեկացնենք հավելյալ` ստուգումներն ավարտելուն պես: 
   Ինչ վերաբերում է բուն հեռուստաընկերությանը, ապա նույնիսկ մինչեւ այնտեղ ստուգում իրականացնելը, այլ կազմակերպությունների ստուգումից պարզ է դարձել, որ ԳԱԼԱ հեռուստաընկերությունը տեւական ժամանակ տարատեսակ ծառայություններ է մատուցել այդ ընկերություններին, սակայն չի կնքել համապատասխան պայմանագրեր եւ այդպիով խուսափել է հարկերից: 
   Այդպիսով, ակնհայտ է, որ գործ ունենք կոնկրետ օրինազանցության հետ կապված խնդրի անտեղի քաղաքականացման հետ:
   -Իսկ ինչո±ւ է ընդհանրապես ՀՊԾ-ն որոշում կայացրել ստուգում անցկացնել հեռուստաընկերությունում:
   -Ինչպես արդեն նշեցի, ԳԱԼԱ հեռուստաընկերության հիմնադիր հանդիսացող ՙՉապ՚ ՍՊԸ-ում անցկացվող ստուգումները պլանային են: Հիմնադրման պահից` 2000 թվականից ցայսօր ընկերությունում ստուգում չի եղել: 
   Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է որոշման պատճառաբանությանը, ապա հեռուստաընկերությունները եւս հարկատուներ են եւ հատուկ արտոնություններ չունեն: Ի դեպ, այս տարվա ընթացքում պլանային ստուգումներ ենք անցկացրել արդեն թվով 4 հեռուստաընկերությունում: 
   P.S. Ի դեպ, նախօրեին ռուսական ՙՆովոստի՚ լրատվական գործակալությունը հաղորդագրություն տարածեց, որ Չինաստանում ՙբենգալյան կրակների՚ եւ հրավառության պարագաների արտադրության գործարանում պայթյուն է որոտացել, որի հետեւանքով 16 մարդ զոհվել է, 15-ը` վիրավորվել: 
   Գործակալությունը նշում է, որ սա առաջին դեպքը չէ, քանի որ Չինաստանում նմանատիպ գործարանների սեփականատերերը սովորաբար չեն պահպանում անվտանգության համապատասխան պայմանները կամ գործում են առանց լիցենզավորման:

Աղբյուրը` Հայոց Աշխարհ

Ահա և «ԳԱԼԱ» ընկերության քաղաքականությունը

----------


## Artgeo

> Աղբյուրը` Հայոց Աշխարհ
> 
> Ահա և «ԳԱԼԱ» ընկերության քաղաքականությունը


Ոչ, ահա և «Հայոց աշխարհը»  :Wink: 

Մոյ, դու իրո՞ք հավատում ես Հ1-ի թերթ տեսակում գրվածներին  :Shok:   :Think:

----------


## Աթեիստ

moj + Հ1 - արագ արձագանքման խումբ  :Smile:

----------


## moj

> Ոչ, ահա և «Հայոց աշխարհը» 
> 
> Մոյ, դու իրո՞ք հավատում ես Հ1-ի թերթ տեսակում գրվածներին


Ընդհանրապես որևէ լրատվամիջոցի ել չեմ հավատում, ընդիմադիրը ամեն ինչ սարքում է ծայրահեղություն իսկ իշխանամետը` դրախտային... մարդ չի հասկանում որին հավատա և դրա համար հարկավոր է դրանցից ոսկե միջինը հանել... :Wink:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ընդհանրապես որևէ լրատվամիջոցի ել չեմ հավատում, ընդիմադիրը ամեն ինչ սարքում է ծայրահեղություն իսկ իշխանամետը` դրախտային... մարդ չի հասկանում որին հավատա և դրա համար հարկավոր է դրանցից ոսկե միջինը հանել...


Ոսկե միջին, մի քանի տարի հեռուստաընկերությունն ապօրինի "Բենգալյան կրակներ" է արտադրել, բայց քանի որ, բոլորն էլ իրենց փայն ունեցել են, պրոբլեմ չի եղել: Հենց որ Հեռուստաընկերությունն արեց մի բան, որն իշխանությունների դուրը չեկավ, ապօրինին դարձավ ԱՊՕՐԻՆԻ:

----------


## moj

> Ոսկե միջին, մի քանի տարի հեռուստաընկերությունն ապօրինի "Բենգալյան կրակներ" է արտադրել, բայց քանի որ, բոլորն էլ իրենց փայն ունեցել են, պրոբլեմ չի եղել: Հենց որ Հեռուստաընկերությունն արեց մի բան, որն իշխանությունների դուրը չեկավ, ապօրինին դարձավ ԱՊՕՐԻՆԻ:


Հարկայինի ստուգումները «ԳԱԼԱ»-ում վաղուցվա պատմութուն են, իսկ նախատեսված տուգանային գումարն է բավականին կլորիկ, այնպես որ միանգամայն հասկանալի է «ԳԱԼԱ»-ի մտավախությունը և այս քայլով իրարանցում ստեղծելու ցանկությունը:

Բոլորս էլ հիշում ենք այդ կրակները, որոնք արտադրվում էին թղթե պարկերով և որոնց վրա գրված էր «արտադրված է ԳՅՈՒՄՐԻՈՒՄ»

----------


## Artgeo

> Բոլորս էլ հիշում ենք այդ կրակները, որոնք արտադրվում էին թղթե պարկերով և որոնց վրա գրված էր «արտադրված է ԳՅՈՒՄՐԻՈՒՄ»


Բոլորս ենք հիշում, բայց տարօրինակ կերպով հարկայինը չի հիշում, ավելին, ստացվում է, որ ոչ էլ գիտեր։  :Wink:  Ինչը չափից դուրս կասկածելի ու տարօրինակ է։

----------


## moj

> Բոլորս ենք հիշում, բայց տարօրինակ կերպով հարկայինը չի հիշում, ավելին, ստացվում է, որ ոչ էլ գիտեր։  Ինչը չափից դուրս կասկածելի ու տարօրինակ է։


Չեմ բացառւոմ, որ այդ միջոցառումը կապված էր «ԳԱԼԱ»-ի վերջին հայտարարությանը, բայց նաև վստահեցնում եմ, որ այդ միջոցառումը սկսվել էր ավելի վաղ, քան այդ հայտարարությունը, ենթադրությունները թողնում եմ բոլորիդ...

Հ.Գ. ամեն անգամ երբ կարդում եմ քո հատուկ կարգավիճակը ցանկություն է առաջանում չշարունակել քեզ հետ քննարկումը, բայց կարծես թե այնքան էլ հիմար չես, ինչո՟ւ չես փոխում այդ որակումդ: Եվ խնդրում եմ ուղություն տաս այն մասին, թե որին հավատամ` ստորագրությանդ թե հատուկ կարգավիճակիդ

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Ընդհանրապես որևէ լրատվամիջոցի ել չեմ հավատում, ընդիմադիրը ամեն ինչ սարքում է ծայրահեղություն իսկ իշխանամետը` դրախտային... մարդ չի հասկանում որին հավատա և դրա համար հարկավոր է դրանցից ոսկե միջինը հանել...


«Ոսկե միջին»-ը Հայոց աշխարհն էր չէ՞  :Lol2: 

Պատահական չե, որ այս հարցի քննարկումը ընտրել ես, որ լինի հենց այս թեմայում: Հոկտեմբերի 26-ի հանրահավաքի գովազդը, կամ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել «տեղեկացումը» սարսափ է առաջացրել իշխող մարմինների մեջ: Հ1-ը գոնե կարող էր կոչեր անել, որ ժողավուրդը հանկարծ չխաբնվի և չգնա հանրահավաքին, դրանից լավ բաներ էլ կան, օրինակ «ոսկե աշուն»: Բայց Հ1-ը դա էլ չի արել վախենալով, որ հնարավոր է նաև դրանով անուղղակի գովազդել հանրահավաքը:
Ես համոզված եմ, որ եթե «ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաընկերությունը ցուցադրեր հոկտեմբերի 26-ին կայանալիք «ոսկե աշուն»-ի գովազդը, ապա ոչ մի հարկային չէր կասկածի «ԳԱԼԱ»-ին ապօրինի "Բենգալյան կրակներ" արտադրելու համար: Դեռ ավելին, հնարավոր է, որ դրա համար շատ ավելի ապօրինի գործեր թույլ տային աներ քան «ԳԱԼԱ»-ն էր պատրաստվում:

Լարվածությունը հասնում է հեղկատակությանը:  :Nono:

----------


## dvgray

> Եվ խնդրում եմ ուղություն տաս այն մասին, թե որին հավատամ` ստորագրությանդ թե հատուկ կարգավիճակիդ


Հավատալ պետք է միմիայն պարտիային և անձամբ խորահարգալի  ընգեր Սարգսյանին  :Angry2: :
: :LOL:

----------


## moj

> «Ոսկե միջին»-ը Հայոց աշխարհն էր չէ՞ 
> 
> Պատահական չե, որ այս հարցի քննարկումը ընտրել ես, որ լինի հենց այս թեմայում: Հոկտեմբերի 26-ի հանրահավաքի գովազդը, կամ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել «տեղեկացումը» սարսափ է առաջացրել իշխող մարմինների մեջ: Հ1-ը գոնե կարող էր կոչեր անել, որ ժողավուրդը հանկարծ չխաբնվի և չգնա հանրահավաքին, դրանից լավ բաներ էլ կան, օրինակ «ոսկե աշուն»: Բայց Հ1-ը դա էլ չի արել վախենալով, որ հնարավոր է նաև դրանով անուղղակի գովազդել հանրահավաքը:
> Ես համոզված եմ, որ եթե «ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաընկերությունը ցուցադրեր հոկտեմբերի 26-ին կայանալիք «ոսկե աշուն»-ի գովազդը, ապա ոչ մի հարկային չէր կասկածի «ԳԱԼԱ»-ին ապօրինի "Բենգալյան կրակներ" արտադրելու համար: Դեռ ավելին, հնարավոր է, որ դրա համար շատ ավելի ապօրինի գործեր թույլ տային աներ քան «ԳԱԼԱ»-ն էր պատրաստվում:
> 
> Լարվածությունը հասնում է հեղկատակությանը:


Հարգելիս, սարսափի մթնոլորտն անկեղծ ասած այնքան էլ չի նկատվում, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է գնալ չգնալուն, կարծում եմ հանրահավաքը անպայման կկայանա և գնացողները անպատճառ կգնան, անկախ ամենա լավ միջոցառումներից:

Անձամբ ես չեմ մասնակցելու, քանի որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ինձ համար ասելիք չունի, նա իր ասելքը ասել է վաղուց, ինչքան ել ինձ համոզեն միևնույնն է չեմ մասնակցելու: Ինչքան ել ես կամ թեկուզ իշխանությունը փորձի գնացողներին համոզել  չգնալ` միևնույնն է նրանք գնալու են: Սա պարզ բանաձև է և չեմ կարծում, որ հարկ կա այդքան բարդացնելու և որևէ մեկին մեղադրելու, որ չեն թողնում իրազեկել այդ հանրահավաքի մասին:

Հ.Գ. «ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաընկերությունը վաղուց է սկսել «Ոսկե աշուն» միջոցառման գովազդը  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հարգելիս, սարսափի մթնոլորտն անկեղծ ասած այնքան էլ չի նկատվում,


Բռնելուց, արգելելուց, չխոսելուց, ԱՄՆ փախնելուց ավելի վառ ապացույցներ կարո՞ղ են լինել սարսափի:  :Smile:  Համենայն դեպս քեզ ավելի լավ պիտի որ հայտնի լինի այդ սարսափի մասին, իշխանության մասնիկ ես վերջիվերջո:  :Wink: 



> Հ.Գ. «ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաընկերությունը վաղուց է սկսել «Ոսկե աշուն» միջոցառման գովազդը


ԳԱԼԱ-ն անկախ հեռուստաընկերություն է, որի եկամուտը գոյանում է գովազդից: Ոչ մի սարսափելի բան չեմ տեսնում դրա մեջ:  :Smile:

----------


## Janita Hero

> Հոկտեմբերի 26-ին ժամը 17.00-ին Երեւանի Ազատության հրապարակում տեղի է ունենալու հանրահավաք: Հանրահավաքում ելույթ են ունենալու «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցության քաղաքական խորհրդի նախագահ Արամ Զավենի Սարգսյանը, ՀԺԿ նախագահ Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը եւ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: *Հանրահավաքը խոստանում է դառնալ Երրորդ հանրապետության պատմության կարեւորագույն իրադարձություններից մեկը:
> *
> http://taregir.am/2007/hoktember/16/index.htm
> 
> 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ կարծիք ու սպասելիքներ ունեք դուք:


Ոչ մի բան էլ չի լինի, հայը եղել է կա ու կմնա կամազուրկ կամ իր ազգակցին կամազուրկ դարձնող :Think:

----------


## moj

> Բռնելուց, արգելելուց, չխոսելուց, ԱՄՆ փախնելուց ավելի վառ ապացույցներ կարո՞ղ են լինել սարսափի:  Համենայն դեպս քեզ ավելի լավ պիտի որ հայտնի լինի այդ սարսափի մասին, իշխանության մասնիկ ես վերջիվերջո: 
> 
> ԳԱԼԱ-ն անկախ հեռուստաընկերություն է, որի եկամուտը գոյանում է գովազդից: Ոչ մի սարսափելի բան չեմ տեսնում դրա մեջ:


Բռնում են խուլիգանության համար, որևէ մեկը չի կարողանա արգելել հանրահավաքի անցկացմանը դրա մասին ասել եմ նախորդ գրառումներումս, ԱՄՆ որևէ մեկը չի փախել, դժվար թե վտանգի առկայության դեպքում որևէ իշխանավոր լքեր իր հայրենիքը  :Wink:  (լուրջ մոտեցում չէ քո այս միտքը), բոլորովին ապացույցի նշույլ անգամ չկար...

Չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ ինչ նկատի ունես իշխանություն ասելով, որ մասնիկների ես բաժանում:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ուղղակի, միքիչ թեմայից շեղվելու համար, ասեմ թե ինչու՞ եմ ես գնալու հանրահավաքին:

Ես գնալու եմ լսեմ թե ինչի՞ մասին են խոսում: Հոգնել եմ արդեն այն փողոցային խոսակցությունները լսելով, որ «սրանք վատն են, դրանք էլ ավելին»: Ես էլ այդպիսի խոսքերին չեմ հավատում: Գնալու եմ ես ինքս իմ սեփական ականջներով լսեմ թե ինչ են խոսելու:

Եթե մեկը հակա-ընդդիմադիր է, նա էլ է պարտավոր գա ու լսի, քանի որ մարդը պետք է վստահ լինի իր գաղափարների վրա: Իսկ եթե այնքանվստահ ես քո գաղափարների վրա, որ դու կարող ես դիմացինին համոզել հակառակը, ապա խնդրեմ այցելեք հանրահավաքին և խորհրդակցեք: Այնտեղ ոչ ոք մարդակեր չի և նորմալ մարդու նման բոլորը հավաքվում են իրար հետ բանակցելու, լսել իրենցից ավելի գաղափարախոս անձանց, երբեմն վեճի բռնվել հակառակորդի հետ, բայց խաղաղ և մարդկային պայմաններում:

moj, կարծեմ դու էիր ասում, որ պետք է վերձնել լրատվության «ոսկե միջինը»: Հոկտեմբերի 26-ին քեզ հնարավորություն է տրվում գնալ հանրահավաքին և ինքդ լսես իրական լրատվությունը: Եթե չեք հավատում հեռուստատեսությանը և կարծում եք, որ ընդդիմադիր թերթերն էլ շատ են չափն անցնում, ապա եկեք և ինքներդ լսեք, թե ինչի՞ մասին են խոսելու հանրահավաքին: Մի՛ սպասեք հաջորդ օրվա հայլուրը նայելուն:

----------


## Che_Guevara

> Ուղղակի, միքիչ թեմայից շեղվելու համար, ասեմ թե ինչու՞ եմ ես գնալու հանրահավաքին:
> 
> Ես գնալու եմ լսեմ թե ինչի՞ մասին են խոսում: Հոգնել եմ արդեն այն փողոցային խոսակցությունները լսելով, որ «սրանք վատն են, դրանք էլ ավելին»: Ես էլ այդպիսի խոսքերին չեմ հավատում: Գնալու եմ ես ինքս իմ սեփական ականջներով լսեմ թե ինչ են խոսելու:
> 
> Եթե մեկը հակա-ընդդիմադիր է, նա էլ է պարտավոր գա ու լսի, քանի որ մարդը պետք է վստահ լինի իր գաղափարների վրա: Իսկ եթե այնքանվստահ ես քո գաղափարների վրա, որ դու կարող ես դիմացինին համոզել հակառակը, ապա խնդրեմ այցելեք հանրահավաքին և խորհրդակցեք: Այնտեղ ոչ ոք մարդակեր չի և նորմալ մարդու նման բոլորը հավաքվում են իրար հետ բանակցելու, լսել իրենցից ավելի գաղափարախոս անձանց, երբեմն վեճի բռնվել հակառակորդի հետ, բայց խաղաղ և մարդկային պայմաններում:
> 
> moj, կարծեմ դու էիր ասում, որ պետք է վերձնել լրատվության «ոսկե միջինը»: Հոկտեմբերի 26-ին քեզ հնարավորություն է տրվում գնալ հանրահավաքին և ինքդ լսես իրական լրատվությունը: Եթե չեք հավատում հեռուստատեսությանը և կարծում եք, որ ընդդիմադիր թերթերն էլ շատ են չափն անցնում, ապա եկեք և ինքներդ լսեք, թե ինչի՞ մասին են խոսելու հանրահավաքին: Մի՛ սպասեք հաջորդ օրվա հայլուրը նայելուն:


    Շատ լավ մեկնաբանեցիր: Ուղակի էն հայտնի հանրահավաքներից հետո, երբ Քոչարյանենց հրամանով ժողովրդին մահակներով ծեծեցին, մարդկանց մեջ վախ ա առաջացել, ու "Հանրահավաք" բառը լսելուց ենթագիտակցաբար պատկերացնում կամ հիշում են այդ օրը: 

     Իսկ այսօրվա հանրահավաքը, համոզված եմ, ոչ մի վտանգ չի պարունակում: Ուղակի մարդիկ բացառիկ հնարավորություն կունենան լսել այն, ինչ երբեք չեն կարող լսել եթերով: Ես անպայման գնալու եմ: Եթե չգնամ, կնշանակի, որ հետաքրքրված չեմ նրանով, ինչ կատարվում ա իմ սեփական երկրում: Իսկ ես այդպիսին չեմ :

----------


## Artgeo

Սկսվեց
*
ՎԱՐՈՐԴՆԵՐԻՆ ՍՊԱՌՆԱՑԵԼ ԵՆ*

[12:26] 26 Հոկտեմբերի, 2007

ԱԱԾ աշխատակիցների սպառնալիքներից հետո` վանաձորցի հինգ վարորդներ հրաժարվել են ուղեւորվել Երեւան: Այսօր առավոտյան ԱԱԾ աշխատակիցներն այցելել են միկրոավտոբուսների այն վարորդներին, որոնք նախօրեին համաձայնվել էին մարդկանց տեղափոխել Երեւան՝ մասնակցելու ժամը 17:00-ին Ազատության հրապարակում կայանալիք հանրահավաքին:

՚Առավոտյան բոլոր վարորդները մի մարդու պես հրաժարվեցին: Մենք տեղյակ ենք, որ յուրաքանչյուր վարորդի մոտ մի մարդ է գնացել: Նրանց նկարագրություններով, այդ մադրիկ եղել են ազգային անվտանգության աշխատակիցներ: Նրանք սպառնացել, զգուշացրել են վարորդներին, որ Երեւան գնալու պատվերը կատարելու դեպքում, իրենց համար շատ վատ կլինի: Վարորդներին նույնիսկ ասել են, որ գիտեն նրանք ում հետ են պայմանավորվել.,- ՚Ա1+ՙ-ին ասաց Լոռու մարզի ՀՀՇ խորհրդի նախագահ Աշոտ Մանուկյանը:

Մեքենաները հանրահավաքի մասնակցել ցանկացող վանաձորցիներին պետք է տեղափոխեին ժամը 13-14-ի սահմաններում: ՚Մարդկանց թիվն այնքան շատ էր, որ նույնիսկ մտածում էինք մի քանի միկրոավտոբուս եւս ավելացնեինք,-ասաց պարոն Մանուկյանը,- Հիմա ինչքան հնարավոր է, ինչ միջոցներով էլ լինի պետք է գանք՝ անձնական մեքենաներով դա լինի, թե ոնց: Միգուցե մինչ այդ վարորդներից մեկը համարձակվի՝ այդ սպառնալիքներից չվախենալով: Ինչ էլ լինի մի բան հաստատ է՝ պիտի գանք, ճիշտ է ոչ այդքան մեծ քանակությամբ, բայց մի որոշ մասն անպայման կգաՙ:

Նշենք, որ այսօր հանրահավաքին ելույթ են ունենալու ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ՀԺԿ նախագահ Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը եւ ՚Հանրապետությունՙ կուսակցության քաղխորհրդի նախագահ Արամ Սարգսյանը: 

http://a1plus.am/

----------


## Լէգնա

Աբովյան քաղաքից ոչ մի տրանսպորտ չի աշխատում դեպի Երևան  :Smile: 
տաքսի սերվիսների հույսին մնացին Աբովյանցիները  :Smile:

----------


## moj

Այնքան են վաղեցած ներկայիս իշխանության ներկայացուցիչներն այսօրվա հանրահավաքից, որ դիմում են ամեն քայի այն չկայանալու համար և տեսնելով, որ այլևս որևէ կերպ չեն կարողանում այդ հանրահավաքը տապալել` դիմել են ամենա ծայրահեղ միոցին` անձրև են պատվիրել ...

՚ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔԱՅԻՆՙ ԱՆՁՐԵՎ
Խորհուրդ է տրվում հանրահավաքի գնալ անձրեւանոցներով: *Ինչպես լինում է մեզ մոտ հանրահավաքների օրերին`* այսօր էլ է անձրեւ կանխատեսվում: 

՚Հայհիդրոմետՙ -ից ՚Ա1+ՙ-ին փոխանցեցին, որ ժամը 16:00-ի սահմաններում անձրեւն անխուսափելի է, իսկ թե ինչքան կտեւի այն` օդերեւութաբանները դժվարանում են ասել: 

՚Հայհիդրոմետիցՙ տեղեկացնում են մինչեւ հոկտեմբերի վերջ սպասվում են անձրեւներ: 

Աղբյուրը` http://a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=53790

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ես գտնվում եմ Երևանի կենտրոնում և հետս մի շատ մեծ անձրևավնոց ունեմ:  :Tongue:

----------


## Լէգնա

կտեսնվենք , հետս բազմաթիվ անձրևանոց եմ բերում   :Smile:  ,այնտեղ բոբո չի լինելու,հանգիստ եկեք:

----------


## dvgray

Ծրագրային ելույթը Լևոնի բավականին լավ էր պատրաստված: 
Հաջող էր անալիզը ներկ իրավիճակի: Համոզիչ էր ապագայի վերաբերյալ Արցախի  լուծումների բանալին: Բավականին ոգևորիչ էր անվերապահ սահմանազատումը ընկեևադավաճան առնետներից:
Կարելի է համարել, որ սկիզբը կայացավ, և ամենակարևորը, որ նա այլևս նախագահի  թեկնածու է:

Բավականին լավ տպավերւթյուն թողեց նաև Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանի խոսքը: Ահռելի առաջնընթացը ակնհայտ է  :Smile: :

----------


## moj

> Ծրագրային ելույթը Լևոնի բավականին լավ էր պատրաստված: 
> Հաջող էր անալիզը ներկ իրավիճակի: Համոզիչ էր ապագայի վերաբերյալ Արցախի  լուծումների բանալին: Բավականին ոգևորիչ էր անվերապահ սահմանազատումը ընկեևադավաճան առնետներից:
> Կարելի է համարել, որ սկիզբը կայացավ, և ամենակարևորը, որ նա այլևս նախագահի  թեկնածու է:
> 
> Բավականին լավ տպավերւթյուն թողեց նաև Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանի խոսքը: Ահռելի առաջնընթացը ակնհայտ է :


Ցավոք, որևէ նուրություն չասվեց  :Sad:  ասվեց այն ամենը ինչ արդեն մի քանի տարի ասվում է, խոստացված անակնկալը նույնպես չեղավ... հիմիկվանից խոստումները չեն կատարում  :Wink:  չնայած կարող է եղած լինել, ավտոբուսների մեջ երևի կրկին խորոված ու գումար են բաժանել մարդկանց  :LOL:

----------


## Che_Guevara

> Ցավոք, որևէ նուրություն չասվեց  ասվեց այն ամենը ինչ արդեն մի քանի տարի ասվում է, խոստացված անակնկալը նույնպես չեղավ... հիմիկվանից խոստումները չեն կատարում  չնայած կարող է եղած լինել, ավտոբուսների մեջ երևի կրկին խորոված ու գումար են բաժանել մարդկանց


      Moj, կներես, բայց դու ավելի խելացի բաներ ես խոսում, երբ սայտերից մեջբերումներ ես copy-paste անում: Շարունակիր այդ գործը, ու ավելի օգտակար կլինես:

       Ինչ վերաբերում է հանրահավաքին, ապա դա հոյակապ սկիզբ էր: Կարեվորը շատ կազմակերպված էր: Մարդիկ շատ լավ ընդունեցին Լևոնին: Անկեղծ ասած չեի սպասում, որ այդքան մարդ կգար, ու այդքան ակտիվ կլինեին եկածները:
       Իհարկե Հ1ը ժամը 4-ին (երբ դեռ շատ քիչ մարդ էր հավաքվել) նկարահանումներ էր կատարել, ու հայլուրում ասեց "նույնքան մարդ էր եկել, որքան մյուս ընդդիմադիրների հանրահավաքներին": Իհարկե դա այդպես չե, ու մարդիկ շատ ոգևորված էին: Ապսոս կարգին կամռա չունեի, բայց ոչինչ, շուտով հեռախոսովս նկարածները կգցեմ youtube, ու լինկերը կներկայացնեմ այստեղ: Հուսով եմ Ա1+ ի սայտում էլ կարելի է գտնել այսօրվա նկարահանումները:

----------


## Artgeo

http://a1plus.am/file/vid/4999.wmv 30 000 ից ավել մարդ  :Smile:  

Ոչ միայն չի ձախողվել, այլ ավելի քան հաջողվել է: Չնայած իշխանությունների բոլոր խոչընդոտներին:

----------


## moj

> http://a1plus.am/file/vid/4999.wmv 30 000 ից ավել մարդ  
> 
> Ոչ միայն չի ձախողվել, այլ ավելի քան հաջողվել է: Չնայած իշխանությունների բոլոր խոչընդոտներին:


Զարմանալի է, ես 200.000 ընտրող եմ ասում, իսկ դու  30.000  :Wink:  ես քո փոխարեն երևի ավելի լավ եմ աշխատում ՀՀՇ-ի համար  :LOL:

----------


## moj

Artgeo
Ետ ես մնում նորություններից, Ա մեկ պլյուսն արդեն դարձրել է քառասուն հազար  :Hands Up:

----------


## dvgray

> Ծրագրային ելույթը Լևոնի բավականին լավ էր պատրաստված: 
> Հաջող էր անալիզը ներկ իրավիճակի: Համոզիչ էր ապագայի վերաբերյալ Արցախի  լուծումների բանալին: Բավականին ոգևորիչ էր անվերապահ սահմանազատումը ընկեևադավաճան առնետներից:
> Կարելի է համարել, որ սկիզբը կայացավ, և ամենակարևորը, որ նա այլևս նախագահի  թեկնածու է:


Հետաքրքիր էր նաև Առաջին Նախագահի ընդհանուր պահվածքի տրամաբանությունը:
Ոչ մի խոսքով, բառով անգամ նա չիջավ, չհավասարվեց ներկա վարչախմբի պրիմիտիվ-վուլգառ մակարդակին , ինչքան էլ էսօրվա անդեմ-լղոզ-անմակարդակները  ամեն քայլին մղում են դիմացինին դրան: Իսկական մտավորականի և իր արժեքը  գիտակցողի մարդու պահվածք էր:  Շատ սովորելու բաներ կան իրենից: Եթե մոլեգնում է անկապ աղմուկը /նաև ցավոք ՝"Ակումբում"  :Sad: /, ապա ոչ մի իմաստ չկա նրա հետ մտնել բանավեճի մեջ: Դրանով դու վտանգում ես քո մարդկային որակները և հայտնվում *պրիմիտիվի*  հետ նույն հաևթության մեջ: 

Առաջին Նախագահի հիշեցրեց իր լրիվ ուրիշ մարդկային որակերի մասին, ինչից բավականին հետ էր սովորել ժողովուրդը էս 10 երկար ու ձիգ տարիների ընթացքում: 
Իրականում, ինչպես նշեց ինքը,  *ոչ մի պոպուլիզմ*: 

Իր ելույթը բավականին լուրջ, ծրագրային  ելույթ էր: Ոտքի վրա դա մարսելը էնքան էլ հեշտ գործ չէ  :Smile: :
Սպասենք տպագիր տարբերակին, որն իհարկե պետք է բազմակողմանիորեն նայել ու քննարկել:
 :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

Հանրահավաքները ՀՀ ում նման է Թոմ & Ջերիի չհաջողված տարբերակին` մանկություն մասի , 115 սերիային:
Կարելի էր ավելի երկար լսել ԼՊ Պետրոսյանին,ավելի հանգիստ ու բարեկիրթ միջավայրում, քաղաքակիրթ մարդու իդեալ ,որին ցավոք հավաքվածներից մեծ մասը չէր էլ  լսում:
Ամբոխ,որը հավաքվել էր ուղղակի, ժամանցային նոր տարբերակ էին գտել մարդիկ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ մեկ քայլ առաջ դեպի ճիշտ ընտրություններ:
Հուսանք  :Smile:

----------


## Grieg

ԼՏՊ անշուշտ ունի խոսելու,վերլուծելու և մտքերը գեղեցիկ արտահայտելու բացառիկ ունակություններ ինչն էլ տարբերում է նրան ուրիշ քաղաքական գործիչներից: Սակայն լավ նախագահը բացի այդ հատկությունից պետք է նաև գործով ապացուցի որ նա արժանի է ժովորդին ղեկավարել: Մարդը մարդ լինի...

----------


## քաղաքացի

> ԼՏՊ անշուշտ ունի խոսելու,վերլուծելու և մտքերը գեղեցիկ արտահայտելու բացառիկ ունակություններ ինչն էլ տարբերում է նրան ուրիշ քաղաքական գործիչներից: Սակայն լավ նախագահը բացի այդ հատկությունից պետք է նաև գործով ապացուցի որ նա արժանի է ժովորդին ղեկավարել: Մարդը մարդ լինի...


Գործով ապացուցելու համար պետք ժողովուրդը իր հետ լինի: Այլ ոչ թե նա էլ մտնի «ավազակային քաղաքականության» մեջ: 
Նա դեռ նախագահ չե, որ կարողանա ցույց տալ իր լավ գործերը:

Հ.Գ. 1991-98-ը ես նրա օրոք ավելի լավ բաներ եմ տեսնում, քան վատ բաներ: Դա ես չեմ ասում ներքին քաղաքականության մեջ: Նա շատ մեծ գործ է ունեցել արտաքին քաղաքականությունում: Սակայն սրանք արել են հակառակը՝ ոչնչացրել են բոլոր ՀՀ արտաքին կապերը ամբողջ կենտրոնացումը դնելով ՌԴ-ի վրա: Ներքին էլ ոչինչ չի արվել, ոչ մի օրենք այլևս չի գործում ՀՀ հողերի վրա: Այն ինչ որ կարողացել են փոխել 10 տարիների ընթացքում, դա եղել է միայն փողոցների ու մայրուղիների վերականգնումը: Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ այդ բարելավումը եղել է բարեգործ սփյուռքայաերի շնորհիվ, ապա մնում է ենթադրել, որ դա էլ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության բյուջեյից չի եղել:

Հ.Գ. Լևոնը 1997-2006-ի տնտեսական ստատիստիկան ամփոփելուց, նա շատ հետաքրքիր փաստ արձանագրեց բենզինի վերաբերյալ: Մաքսային մոնոպոլիան իր մոնոպոլիստական իշխանությունների հետ գրպանել են մոտ 45000 տոննա բենզինի հարկ: Նշեմ, որ բենզինի հարկը ամենաբարձրն է գնահատվում:

----------


## Grieg

> Գործով ապացուցելու համար պետք ժողովուրդը իր հետ լինի: Այլ ոչ թե նա էլ մտնի «ավազակային քաղաքականության» մեջ: 
> Նա դեռ նախագահ չե, որ կարողանա ցույց տալ իր լավ գործերը:
> 
> Հ.Գ. 1991-98-ը ես նրա օրոք ավելի լավ բաներ եմ տեսնում, քան վատ բաներ: Դա ես չեմ ասում ներքին քաղաքականության մեջ: Նա շատ մեծ գործ է ունեցել արտաքին քաղաքականությունում: Սակայն սրանք արել են հակառակը՝ ոչնչացրել են բոլոր ՀՀ արտաքին կապերը ամբողջ կենտրոնացումը դնելով ՌԴ-ի վրա: Ներքին էլ ոչինչ չի արվել, ոչ մի օրենք այլևս չի գործում ՀՀ հողերի վրա: Այն ինչ որ կարողացել են փոխել 10 տարիների ընթացքում, դա եղել է միայն փողոցների ու մայրուղիների վերականգնումը: Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ այդ բարելավումը եղել է բարեգործ սփյուռքայաերի շնորհիվ, ապա մնում է ենթադրել, որ դա էլ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության բյուջեյից չի եղել:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Լևոնը 1997-2006-ի տնտեսական ստատիստիկան ամփոփելուց, նա շատ հետաքրքիր փաստ արձանագրեց բենզինի վերաբերյալ: Մաքսային մոնոպոլիան իր մոնոպոլիստական իշխանությունների հետ գրպանել են մոտ 45000 տոննա բենզինի հարկ: Նշեմ, որ բենզինի հարկը ամենաբարձրն է գնահատվում:


Եթե Լևոնը իրոք գործով ապացուցեր , ազգը պարզապես չեր թողնի որ նա 98ին հեռանար բայց այդ չեղավ, նույնիսկ հակառակը եղավ: Երկու իշխանություններնել ունեցել էն իրենց բացասական և դրական կողմերը , բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ երկուսնել եղել են անհաջող և դա արդեն նշանակում է ըստ իս որ ԼՏՊ գործով չի ապացուցել:

Եթե որոշ մարդիկ այդ տարիներին ավելի բարվոք պայմաններում էն ապրել և լիքը լավ բաներ են տեսել այդ իշխանության մեջ.. դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ բոլոր մարդիկ էն նման կերպ ապրել: Նույն տրամաբանությամբ հիմիկվա օլիգարխները և նրանց երեխաները կարող են ասել որ շատ լավ նախագահ է Քոչարյանը:
Սակայն նախագահը գործով է ապացուցում իր նախագահ լինելը ոչ այն դեպքում երբ մի փոքր մասն է գոհ լինում այլ երբ  գոհ է լինում ազգը:

----------


## Artgeo

> Սպասենք տպագիր տարբերակին, որն իհարկե պետք է բազմակողմանիորեն նայել ու քննարկել:


Տպագիր տարբերակը արդեն կա, սակայն ցավում եմ, որ շատերի կասեն «խակ է»։ Ոչինչ, դնչները չի հասնում  :Wink: 

*ԻՐԵՐՆ ԻՐԵՆՑ ԱՆՈՒՆՈՎ ԿՈՉԵԼՈՒ ԵՒ ՀԱՇԻՎ ՊԱՀԱՆՋԵԼՈՒ ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿԸ*

----------


## Լէգնա

> Տպագիր տարբերակը արդեն կա, սակայն ցավում եմ, որ շատերի կասեն «խակ է»։ Ոչինչ, դնչները չի հասնում 
> 
> *ԻՐԵՐՆ ԻՐԵՆՑ ԱՆՈՒՆՈՎ ԿՈՉԵԼՈՒ ԵՒ ՀԱՇԻՎ ՊԱՀԱՆՋԵԼՈՒ ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿԸ*


 Մի քանի ժամ է , ինչ դրված է ակումբում   :Smile: 
սկսած 45 -րդ գրառումից

----------


## moj

*Վերլուծություն*

«Հոկտեմբերի 26-ին Ազատության հրապարակում կայացավ «Այլընտրանք» հասարակական–քաղաքական շարժման կազմակերպած հանրահավաքը: Ինչպես և սպասվում էր, ելույթով հանդես եկան Հայաստանի ժողովրդական կուսակցության նախագահ Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը, «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցության նախագահ Արամ Զավենի Սարգսյանը և հանրապետության առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Ազատության հրապարակում հավաքված, որոշ գնահատականներով, մինչև 20 հազարի հասնող զանգվածը սպասում էր Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթին: Մինչ դրան անդրադառնալը նշենք, որ նրան նախորդած հռետորների կարճ ելույթը հիմնականում վերաբերում էր հոկտեմբրի 27-ի ահաբեկչությանը:
Ինչ վերաբերում է Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, ապա վերջինիս ժամուկես տևած ելույթն, ըստ էության, սեպտեմբերի 21-ի ելույթի կրկնությունն ու շարունակությունն էր` հիմնական թեզերի որոշ փաստարկումներով: Առաջ անցնելով նկատենք, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն իր ելույթի վերջում որոշակիություն մտցրեց սպասվող քաղաքական զարգացումների մեջ: «Իմ համակիրների նկատմամբ վերջերս իրականացված բռնությունները, և այս հանրահավաքի հսկայական էներգետիկան այլևս անհետաձգելի են դարձնում նման որոշման կայացումը, ուստի այս պահից ինձ հայտարարում եմ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության նախագահի թեկնածու»,- իր ելույթի վերջում նշեց հանրապետության առաջին նախագահը` հորդորելով իրավապահ ու հարկային մարմիններին ձեռնպահ մնալ իր կողմնակիցների նկատմամբ հետապնդումներից` վստահեցնելով, որ դա դիտարկվելու է որպես «քաղաքացիների ընտրական իրավունքի ոտնահարում» և արժանի պատժի է հանգեցնելու:
«Իրերը իրենց անուններով կոչելու և հաշիվ պահանջելու ժամանակը»: Այսպես էր վերնագրված Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթը, որն իր իսկ խոսքերով ներկայացնում էր սեպտեմբերի 21-ին հնչեցված թեզերի փաստական հիմնավորումները, ամփոփում էր Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի նախագահության տասը տարիներն ու արձանագրում էր Հայաստանի առջև ներկայում առկա մարտահրավերները: «Զգուշացնեմ, որ ես տալու եմ զուտ քաղաքական գնահատականներ` հիմնված բացառապես պաշտոնական վիճակագրության ու մամուլում հրապարակված տվյալների վրա: Հետևաբար այս գնահատականները իրավական ուժ չունեն և ամենևին չեն սասանում ստորև շարադրվելիք անձանց անմեղության կանխավարկածը»,- այս զգուշացումից հետո Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ներկայացրեց իր իսկ բնորոշմամբ, «կլեպտոկրատիա», «գողապետություն», «ավազակապետություն» վարչակազմի կառուցվածքը, հանգուցային օղակները, զարգացման փուլերն ու նախադրյալները, տնտեսական, քաղաքական, սոցիալական ու բարոյական հետևանքները: Առաջին նախագահի նշած բոլոր փաստերը բազմիցս հնչեցվել են ընդդիմության նախորդ գործողությունների ընթացքում: Սակայն տեքստի տրամաբանական կառուցվածքի ու շեշտադրումների տարբերություններն ակնհայտ էին, որոնց անդրադառնալու առիթ կլինի:
Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթի առանցքային կետերից երկուսը հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ոճրագործությունն ու Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հիմնախնդիրն էին: Շարադրելով իր տեսակետն ու գնահատականները տեղի ունեցածի վերաբերյալ` Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը բացահայտ կերպով մեղադրական սլաքն ուղղեց գործող նախագահի դեմ: «Հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ոճրագործությունը հավերժ մնալու է որպես հայոց պետականության գլխին կախված ամոթալի խարան, ինչը կարելի կլինի որոշ չափով մեղմել գործի լիակատար բացահայտման դեպքում»,- հայտարարեց հռետորը` նշելով, որ այդ գործի բացահայտումը լինելու է հանրապետության հաջորդ նախագահի գլխավոր պարտականություններից մեկը: «Իսկ եթե, Աստված չանի, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը ընտրվի նախագահ, համարեք, որ այդ գործը մեռած է»:
Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի խնդրում ևս, քննադատելով ներկայիս իշխանությունների վարքագիծը, որն ըստ նրա, ենթադրում է հարցի ձգձգում, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը զգուշացրեց, որ առանց Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի` բանակցություններին անմիջական մասնակցության, խնդիրը չի լուծվելու: «Հասկանալի է, որ դա անհնար է Սերժ Սարգսյանի նախագահ դառնալու պարագայում»,- հայտարարեց նա: Իրավիճակը գնահատելով փակուղային` առաջին նախագահն ի տարբերություն սեպտեմբերի 21-ի հայտնի ելույթի, նշեց, որ ելքը տեսնում է, որը «հստակ է, բայց հեշտ չէ»: 
Առաջին նախագահը պատրաստակամություն հայտնեց առաջիկայում պատասխաններ հնչեցնել իրեն ուղղված և իր կառավարած տարիներին վերաբերող բոլոր մեղադրանքներին: «Անշուշտ ես չէի կարող իմ մեկ ելույթում տալ բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները»,- նկատեց նա և վստահեցրեց, որ դրանց վերաբերյալ մանրամասն բացատրությունները հնչեցվելու են հետագա ելույթների, ասուլիսների ընթացքում: 
Ամփոփելով  կայացած հանրահավաքի մասին տպավորությունները` կարելի է նկատել, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ու իր կողմնակիցները գալիք քաղաքական պայքարում ապավինելու են հրապարակային պայքարի ձևերին, և իրենց իսկ կողմից նշված` «ժողովրդական ալիքի» աջակցությանը: Ամեն դեպքում շատ էր համեմատությունը 88-ի, նրա ձեռքբերումների ու հեղափոխական էներգետիկայի հետ: Նման էներգետիկայի առկայությունը, համենայն դեպս առաջին հայացքից, չէր երևում: Չնայած համեմատաբար մարդաշատ զանգվածին, պետք է նկատել, որ դրանց մեջ գերակշռում էին նախկին նախագահի կողմնակիցներն ու «Լևոնին տեսնելու համար եկած» հետաքրքրասերները:
Թե ինչ ուղղությամբ կզարգանան քաղաքական գործընթացներն, այժմ դժվար է կանխատեսել: Սակայն պետք է փաստել, որ ի տարբերություն նախորդ տարիներին հնչած հեղափոխական կոչերի, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթում հաշվեհարդարի էլեմենտը, կարծես թե, չկար: Ավելին, նրա խոսքով` և´ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, և´ Սերժ Սարգսյանը, ինչպես նաև Սամվել Բաբայանն ու Արկադի Ղուկասյանը մեծ դերակատարություն են ունեցել Հայաստանի անկախության կերտման ու Արցախյան պատերազմում հաղթանակ կերտելու գործում: «1999-ից հետո նրանց դրսևորած վարքագիծը ամենևին չի կարող ջնջել նրանց անուրանալի և նշանակալից դերը ինչպես Արցախի ազատագրման, այնպես էլ հայոց պետականության վերականգնման գործում»,- ընդգծեց նա` հավելելով, որ իր ձեռնարկած պայքարը ուղղված է գործող վարչակարգի վերարտադրությունը կանխելուն: 

*Ով է սրում իրավիճակը* Հոկտեմբերի 23-ին տեղի ունեցած միջադեպը հուշում է, որ քաղաքական պրոցեսների մասնակիցները և իշխանական, և ընդդիմադիր թևերից փորձում են պրոցեսները տանել ուժային հակադրման ճանապարհով: Սա ծանոթ սցենար է, և բազմիցս խոսվել է այն մասին, որ այն այլևս անկարող է արդյունավետ լինել: Սակայն մյուս կողմից կանխատեսելի են նման զարգացումների հետևանքները: Առանց մանրամասնելու կարելի է պնդել, որ ուժային լուծումները ստվեր են գցելու նախագահական ընտրությունների վրա՝ անկախ դրանց արդյունքներից:
Բնականաբար հարց է ծագում՝ ո՞ւմ է ձեռնտու սա: Այս հարցին կարելի է բազում պատասխաններ գտնել ու հիմնավորել, սակայն առավել նպատակահարմար է հակառակ հարցի պատասխանի որոնումը: Ո՞ւմ այն ձեռնտու չի: Հաշվի առնելով վերը ասվածը, կարելի է միանշանակ պնդել, որ այն ձեռնտու չէ նախագահական ընտրությունների արդյունքների հետ կապված լուրջ հավակնություններ ունեցող գործիչներին: Այս առումով առաջին պլան է մղվում վարչապետ Սերժ Սարգսյանը, նաև` Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Արդեն նշվեց, որ հակադրության սխեման այլևս իշխանական ռեսուրս չի ապահովում, հետևաբար նման զարգացումները չեն կարող բխել այս թիմի շահերից: 
Մյուս կողմից համեմատաբար հանգիստ մթնոլորտում տեղի ունեցած խորհրդարանական ընտրությունների փորձն ու ռեսուրսների ասիմետրիկ տիրապետումը (ի օգուտ Սերժ Սարգսյանի) նախագահական մրցավազքի գլխավոր հավակնորդներին իրավիճակը լարելու ոչ մի մոտիվացիա չեն տալիս: Ավելին, ինչպես նշվեց վերը, հակադրությունը ոչ միայն ռեսուրս չի ապահովելու, այլև՝ ստվեր է գցելու նախագահական ընտրությունների ողջ ընթացքի վրա: Փակագծերում նկատենք, որ ամենևին էլ պատահական չէ, որ նման զարգացումները սկիզբ են առել վարչապետի՝ երկրից բացակայելու ժամանակ: Մյուս կողմից պետք է արձանագրել, որ խնդրո առարկա տրամաբանությունն ընդդիմությանը ևս ոչինչ չի տալու: Փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ առկա համակարգի պայմաններում հակադրության սխեման ոչ միայն չնպաստեց (ընդդիմության) առաջ քաշած խնդիրների լուծմանը, այլև մեծ հաշվով հեղինակազրկեց այդ ժամանակահատվածի գլխավոր գործող անձանց: Ակնհայտ է, որ սկիզբ առած գործընթացը Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին վերաբերում է նույնչափ, որքան՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանին: Մյուս կողմից պարզ է, որ սրանով գործի է դրվում «շարքային ընդդիմադիր» դարձնելու մեխանիզմը: Սա պետք է գիտակցի նաև ընդդիմության այն հատվածը, որը փորձում է առաջին նախագահին ներքաշել այս խաղի մեջ: Ի վերջո բացառված չէ, որ ինչ-որ պահի կողմերից մեկը կկորցնի գործընթացների նկատմամբ վերահսկողությունը»: 

_Հ.Գ. Շարոնակենք քաղաքակիրթ քննարկումները մեր սիրելի ակումբում, հարգելով ինչպես ակումբի հիմնադրին, այնպես էլ ինքներս մեզ..._

----------


## moj

Այս պահին «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանով թողարկում է, որտեղ քաղաքացիներից հետաքրքրվում են, թե ինչ են կարծում քաղաքացիները հանրահավաքում Լևոն Տեր-պետրոսյանի ելույթի վերաբերյալ:

Հետաքրքրական է, որ հարցվածների կեսը չեն լսել կամ չեն կարդացել այդ ելույթը, քանի որ չի հետաքրքրում, իսկ նրանք, ովքեր լսել կամ կարդացել են, շատ վատ են վերաբերվում այդ ելույթիվ և Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Միայն երկու ընկերուհիներից կարողացան լսել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վերաբերյալ գովեստի խոսքեր: Չեմ կարծում, որ «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանը հանրայանի կերպ վարկաբեկող թողարկում կհեռարձակեր:

----------


## Ծով

:Wink: 


> Հանրահավաքները ՀՀ ում նման է Թոմ & Ջերիի չհաջողված տարբերակին` մանկություն մասի , 115 սերիային:
> Կարելի էր ավելի երկար լսել ԼՊ Պետրոսյանին,ավելի հանգիստ ու բարեկիրթ միջավայրում, քաղաքակիրթ մարդու իդեալ ,որին ցավոք հավաքվածներից մեծ մասը չէր էլ  լսում:
> Ամբոխ,որը հավաքվել էր ուղղակի, ժամանցային նոր տարբերակ էին գտել մարդիկ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ մեկ քայլ առաջ դեպի ճիշտ ընտրություններ:
> Հուսանք



Նեա, համաձայն չեմ..բնական է, որ ամբոխի բոլոր ներկայացուցիչների տրամադրվածությունը ֆիքսել չէի կարող, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ լռություն էր ու լարված լսողություն... :Wink: /դե տեղ-տեղ չասեմ անվան վանկարկումներն ու ծափերը/
Ես, ախպերս ու  ահագին տատիկ-պապիկ :Hands Up:  գրավել էինք Սպանդարյանի արձանը ու մեզնից գոհ ուշադիր լսում, վերլուծում էինք...չխորանամ :Wink: 
Մի հատ դետալ. Իմ առաջ նստած մի ծեր կին մնում-մնում հայտարարում էր. «Մինչև Լևոնս նախագահ չդառնա, չեմ մեռնի» :LOL: 
Ի դեպ, թռուցիկներից ի՞նչ կա...կարդացել ե՞ք...
Ոչ թե մի գլուխ ծրագրեր, խոստումներ, այլ պարզապես Ոչ Սերժին խորագիրը կրող արգելված հոդվածների ժողովածու…
Համարձակ, քաղաքակիրթ, ինչ-որ տեղ դիվանագիտական ու փաստերով ողողված ելույթ էր...
էլի կգնամ... :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

*ՀՀ առաջին նախագահի համակիրները պատրաստվում են նոր հանրահավաքի: Նոյեմբերի 16-ին, ժամը 17-ին, Ազատության հրապարակում հրավիրվում է նոր հանրահավաք, որտեղ ելույթ կունենա ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Առայժմ դեռ հայտնի չէ, ինչի մասին է նա խոսելու:

Հիշեցնենք, որ հոկտեմբերի 26-ի հանրահավաքում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հայտարարել էր 2008թ Նախագահի ընտրություններում առաջադրվելու մասին:* 

www.a1plus.am

----------


## Che_Guevara

> *ՀՀ առաջին նախագահի համակիրները պատրաստվում են նոր հանրահավաքի: Նոյեմբերի 16-ին, ժամը 17-ին, Ազատության հրապարակում հրավիրվում է նոր հանրահավաք, որտեղ ելույթ կունենա ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Առայժմ դեռ հայտնի չէ, ինչի մասին է նա խոսելու:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ հոկտեմբերի 26-ի հանրահավաքում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հայտարարել էր 2008թ Նախագահի ընտրություններում առաջադրվելու մասին:* 
> 
> www.a1plus.am


   Այս մասին նա հայտարարել էր նոյեմբերի 3-ի հանդիպման ժամանակ: 

*Հարց ունեմ* ` ձեր կարծիքով այս անգամ ավելի շատ մարդ կգա, թե ավելի քիչ:

 Հաշվի առնելով այն, որ փաստորեն նա արդեն հայտարարեց ընտրություններում իր թեկնածությունը դնելու մասին, կարելի է ենթադրել, որ ավելի քիչ մարդ կգա, քանի որ շատերը ստացան իրենց հետաքրքրեղ հարցի պատասխանը: Բայց մյուս կողմից հաշվի առնելով այն, որ առաջին հանրահավաքը անցավ շատ հանգիստ ու խաղաղ մթնոլորտում, կարելի է մտածել որ ավելի շատ մարդ կգա լսելու Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խոսքը, ինչը  կարծում եմ բոլորին էլ հաճելի է` հաշվի առնելով նրա հռետորական  բարձր ունակությունները:

   Այսպիսով: ինչ էք կարծում. *Նոյեմբերի 16*-ի հանրահավքը կլինի ավելի մարդաշատ թե ոչ: Կարող եք վերլուծել նայեվ այլ գործոններ, որոնք կարող են ազդել մարդկանց թվի վրա:

----------


## քաղաքացի

*Che_Guevara*, դե ես էլ, դու էլ ինչպես հիշում ես պարտավոր ենք մեր հետ առնվազն 10 հոգի բերենք:
Նկատել եմ, որ նոյեմբերի 3-ին շուրջ 1000 հոգի կար և ելույթի վերջում բոլորը համաձայնվեցին թեկնածուի ասածին, որ դահլիճում գտնվող յուրաքանչյուրը իր հետ հանրահավաքին բերի առնվազն 10 հոգի: Այսպիսով ինձ թվում է 10000 երիտասարդությունն ապահովված է:  :Wink:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> *Che_Guevara*, դե ես էլ, դու էլ ինչպես հիշում ես պարտավոր ենք մեր հետ առնվազն 10 հոգի բերենք:
> Նկատել եմ, որ նոյեմբերի 3-ին շուրջ 1000 հոգի կար և ելույթի վերջում բոլորը համաձայնվեցին թեկնածուի ասածին, որ դահլիճում գտնվող յուրաքանչյուրը իր հետ հանրահավաքին բերի առնվազն 10 հոգի: Այսպիսով ինձ թվում է 10000 երիտասարդությունն ապահովված է:


Ցավոք, ես (և բազմաթիվ այլ պոտենցիալ մասնակիցներ) այդ ժամին դեռ աշխատանքի եմ և չեմ կարող մասնակցել: Իմ  (և իմ նմանների անունից) խնդրեք հաջորդ անգման մի քիչ ուշ սկսել: 
 :Smile:

----------


## Che_Guevara

> *Che_Guevara*, դե ես էլ, դու էլ ինչպես հիշում ես պարտավոր ենք մեր հետ առնվազն 10 հոգի բերենք:
> Նկատել եմ, որ նոյեմբերի 3-ին շուրջ 1000 հոգի կար և ելույթի վերջում բոլորը համաձայնվեցին թեկնածուի ասածին, որ դահլիճում գտնվող յուրաքանչյուրը իր հետ հանրահավաքին բերի առնվազն 10 հոգի: Այսպիսով ինձ թվում է 10000 երիտասարդությունն ապահովված է:


       Քաղաքացի, որպեսզի  մարդիկ ուրշ բան չմտածեն, ասեմ, որ Լևեն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը դա կիսակատակով ասաց, ու շատ համով հնչեց իր կատակը, ու համոզված եմ շատ երիտասարդներ իրենց ծանոթներին կոչ կանեն գալ հանրահավաքին: Կոնկրետ ես ոչ թե 10 այլ ուղղակի և անուղղակի ձևերով երեվի մի 100 հոգի կապահովեմ  :Smile:  Չար լեզուների համար ասեմ որ դա անում եմ բացարձակապես անվճար ու անշահախնդիր ձևով: Միակ շահս այն է, որ ուզում եմ հաժորդ 10 տարում Հայաստանը տեսնել ծաղկած ("Բարգավաճած" բառը հայտնի պատճառով էլ չեմ կարողանում օգտագործել  :Smile:  ) , զարգացած տնտեսությամբ, ֆինանսապես գոնե մի քիչ անկախ  երկիր, ինչը չեմ տեսնի ներկա իշխանությունների ռեգեներացիայի պայմաններում:

      2008 ի ընտրությունները ինձ համար լինելու են բեկումնային: Եթե Սերժ Սարգսյանը ընտրվեց ՀՀ նախագահ, ես կսկսեմ լրջորեն մտածել Հայաստանը լքելու մասին, քանի որ ինչ իմաստ ունի ևս 10 տարի ապրել մի երկրում, որտեղ պրոֆեսյոնալ առաջընթացի  հնարավորություն չկա: իսկ 10 տարի հետո արդեն ես կիլոմետրերով հետ կլինեմ այն մարդուց ով կդառնաի արտասահմանում ապրելու պայմաններում:

   Իսկ ինչ կփոխի 2008 ի ընտրությունները ձեր կյանքում ու ինչ ակնկալիքներ ունեք ?

----------


## Ծով

*Ինձ համար ամենակարևորը, որ հույսերը խորը քնից արթնացել են...*
Ու ,ինչպես ասում է դասախոսս, մեզ բախտ է վիճակվել ապրել շա՜տ հետաքրքիր մի ժամանակաշրջան:
Պատմությունը ցույց է տվել, որ երկրի ուժն այնքան ժողովուրդը չէ, ինչքան ժողովրդի մեջից նրան առաջնորդող ԱՆՀԱՏԸ...Դեպի լուսավոր ապագա մեզ առաջնորդող անհատի դերում ես տեսնում եմ ՀՀ առաջին նախագահին :Smile: 
Նա գիտի՝ ինչ է անում...
Նույնիսկ «վախեցողները» մի տեսակ ապահով են սկսել իրենց զգալ առաջին հանրահավաքից հետո :Smile: 
ՄԻ տեսակ փոխվել ա օդը...
Իսկ հայլուրը ինքն էլ չզգաց, թե ոնց  սև PR-ի միջոցով ամեն դեպքում օգնեց Լևոն տեր-Պետրոսյանին ու ստանձնեց իհարկե խեղկատակի դերը...
Այսինքն, հետաքրքրվողների թիվն ավելացավ ու համոզված եմ, որ հանրահավաքին լիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիի՜՜՜՜՜քը մարդ կգա :Smile: 
Կհանդիպենք :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Դեպի *լուսավոր* ապագա մեզ առաջնորդող անհատի դերում ես տեսնում եմ ՀՀ առաջին նախագահին


ԻՆքը արդեն մի անգամ ժողովրդին տարելա դեպի "լուսավոր" ապագան  :Hands Up: 
Շա՜տ լավա ստացվել  :Bad: 




> Իսկ հայլուրը ինքն էլ չզգաց, թե ոնց  սև PR-ի միջոցով ամեն դեպքում օգնեց Լևոն տեր-Պետրոսյանին ու ստանձնեց իհարկե խեղկատակի դերը...
> Այսինքն, հետաքրքրվողների թիվն ավելացավ


Այ էսքանը լրիվ ճիշտ ես գրել  :Ok:  100% Հայլուրը իրա հավայի իրար խառնված հայտարարություններով ու տափակ պահվածքով մենակ դրան ռեկլամա անում  :Bad: 
Բայց դե ոչինչ չի փոխում... 

Դաա ոնց կարելի է հույը կապել մի մարդու հետ որը մի անգամ արդեն ջուրն է գցել ամբողջ հայ ազգի հույսն ու սպասելիքները  :Think: 

Դա բնավ չի նշանակում որ պետք է գնալ ՍՍին ընտրել, բյաց դե գոնե իմ համար ԼՊՏ անունի մոտ ծիտիկ դնելու հավանականությունը 0 է  :Ok:

----------


## Ծով

> Այ էսքանը լրիվ ճիշտ ես գրել  100% Հայլուրը իրա հավայի իրար խառնված հայտարարություններով ու տափակ պահվածքով մենակ դրան ռեկլամա անում 
> Բայց դե ոչինչ չի փոխում... 
> 
> Դաա ոնց կարելի է հույը կապել մի մարդու հետ որը մի անգամ արդեն ջուրն է գցել ամբողջ հայ ազգի հույսն ու սպասելիքները 
> 
> Դա բնավ չի նշանակում որ պետք է գնալ ՍՍին ընտրել, բյաց դե գոնե իմ համար ԼՊՏ անունի մոտ ծիտիկ դնելու հավանականությունը 0 է


 :Shok:  
Փաստորեն երբ դու անկախություն ունեցար և պատերազմ հաղթեցիր, քո բոլոր հույսերը ջուրը գցեցիր, հա՞...
Ու այս ամենը ընդամենը ինչ-որ «լամպչկի»/ներողություն/ ու ցրտի պատճառով :Bad: 
Ի՞նչ, կարծում ես   մենք լեվի լույս ենք ունեցել :LOL: 
Հարցեր ունես նրան տալու...գնա՛ այն հանդիպումներին, որոնք կազմակերպվում են հատուկ այդ հարցերը բավարարելու համար...
Ես այն ժամանակ փոքր էի հասկանալու համար, որ խավար օրերը առաջին նախագահի օրոք  դեպի գլխավոր լույսը՝ անակախությունն ու Հաղթանակը տանող ուղու դժվարին բայցև երբեք հուսախաբ չեղած խաչմերուկներն էին... :Wink: 
Ես շատ փոքր էի, բայց անցա...փորձի՛ր դու էլ անցնել :Wink:

----------


## Selene

> [B]Դեպի լուսավոր ապագա մեզ առաջնորդող անհատի դերում ես տեսնում եմ ՀՀ առաջին նախագահին


Չգիտեմ` որքանով կկարողանա իրեն արդարացնել ՀՀ առաջին նախագահը` որպես իրական առաջնորդ-անհատ, բայց էն  անհանգստությունը , կամ էլ ոմանց` թվացյալ հանգստությունը, որի արհեստականությունը շատ ակնառու է, շատ բաների մասին է խոսում :Ok: 




> Իսկ հայլուրը ինքն էլ չզգաց, թե ոնց  սև PR-ի միջոցով ամեն դեպքում օգնեց Լևոն տեր-Պետրոսյանին ու ստանձնեց իհարկե խեղկատակի դերը...
> Այսինքն, հետաքրքրվողների թիվն ավելացավ ու համոզված եմ, որ հանրահավաքին լիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիի՜՜՜՜՜քը մարդ կգա
> Կհանդիպենք


Լրիվ համամիտ եմ Ծովինարի հետ :Smile: Մի տեսակ, մեղքս էլ է գալիս լրագրողներին, ամեն օր նույն ժամին նույնիմաստ նախադասություններ գրել ու ասելը վերջիվերջո ձանձրալի է :Xeloq: 



> ԻՆքը արդեն մի անգամ ժողովրդին տարելա դեպի "լուսավոր" ապագան


Իր տեղում ով էլ լիներ` մեր անցյալի <ապագան> այդպիսին էլ լինելու էր :Wink:  Ավելի կարևոր բաներ պետք է տեսնենք, ինձ թվում է :Ok:  





> Դա բնավ չի նշանակում որ պետք է գնալ ՍՍին ընտրել, բյաց դե գոնե իմ համար ԼՊՏ անունի մոտ ծիտիկ դնելու հավանականությունը 0 է


Իմ մոտ էլ առաջին նշված թեկնածուի դեպքում է  ծիտիկը չվելու :Tongue: , իհարկե, առաջին նախագահը ամենևին էլ կատարյալ չէ, բայց քանի որ էս դեպքում ես չեմ տեսնում այնպիսի մի երրորդ ուժ, որ կլինի հենց իմ ուզած ոսկե միջինը, ուստի երկու թեկնածուի դեպքում ընտրություն կանեմ՝ ելնելով  «չարյաց փոքրագույնը»  սկզունքից :Wink:

----------


## քաղաքացի

*Սամվե՛լ* առաջարկում եմ ամսի 16-ին գաս հանրահավաքին, նոր հետո շարունակես այս թեմայում գրառումներ անես: Գտնում եմ, որ «լրատվակն բլոկադայի» հերթական զոհերից ես: Այն կարող ես վերականգնել հանրահավաքին ներկա գտնվելով:

----------


## Սամվել

> *Սամվե՛լ* առաջարկում եմ ամսի 16-ին գաս հանրահավաքին, նոր հետո շարունակես այս թեմայում գրառումներ անես: Գտնում եմ, որ «լրատվակն բլոկադայի» հերթական զոհերից ես: Այն կարող ես վերականգնել հանրահավաքին ներկա գտնվելով:


Հնարավորության դեպքում անպայման գալու եմ  :Ok: 
Էս 1

2րդը

Չէ հարցը հանգած լամուշկեքը չեմ ոչ էլ կտրված ծառերը

Հարցը մեր տնտեսության սխալ վարելու և մեր արդյունաբերությունը կործանելու մեջ է...
Քանի քանի գործարաններ են կործանվել սեփականաշնորհվել ու կրկին կործանվել ու թալանվել նրանց կառավարության տարիներին:
Օրինակի համար նշեմ իմ ոլորտից հայտնի ԱՇՏԱՐԱԿԻ միկրոէլեկրոնիկայի գործարանը որը ընդունակ էր արտադրել 1միկրոն տեխնոլոգիայի միկրոէլեկտրոնիկա ինչը այդ ժամանակաշրջանում ամենափորքր ու շահույթաբեր տենոլոգիաներից էի ու գործակման դեպքում մեր երկրի տնտեսության աննկարագրելի առաջընթացի կբերեր: Սակայն իհարկե դա չարվեց / նշեմ նաև որ այն ամբողջովին պատրաս է եղել գործածման և բավական է եղել միայն գտնել համապատասխան գործընկեր որը կկատարեր պատվերներ/  Monkeyjob/ / 
ՀԱմ էլ եթե ունեցել ենք հնարավորություն որ ունեաինք էլէկտրական էներգիա /ինչում ես համոզված եմ մի 80%ով/ ապա ինչու՞ դա չօգտագործեինք...Մենակ չասեք Էկոլոգիական նկատառումներով էլի  :LOL: ...Բերեք ես պատասխանեմ ...
Ինչքան հեշտ է սպանել ժողովրդի ոգին ու ստրկացնել նրան ինչպես նաև զրկել ինֆորմացիա ստանալու հնարավորությունից էլեկտրաեներգիայի բացակայության ժամանակ...
Շատ հեշտ է երբ մարդիկ գիտակցում են որ իրեն են իրենց գլխին քարը գցել ու դրանց հետո արդեն պայքարելու ցանկությունն էլ է մահանում...
ԲԱցի այդ էլեկտրաէնեգիային մտացածին կրիզիսը հնարավորություն ընդձեռնեց վաճառել նավթավառներ և նավթ  :Think:  բավականին շահավետ բիզնես են արել  :Xeloq:  
7 Զայցեվ ադնիմ ուդառոմ...

Իմիջայլոց Քաղաքացի ասեմ որ ընդհանրապես հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում /բացի ֆուտբոլներից/ ու իմ տեսակետը ձևավորում եմ ինտերնետից ստացված ինֆորմացիայի հիման վրա ինչը քիչ թե շատ բլոկադայի մեջ չի մտնում...
Ինչպես Մելիքն է ասում 



> Հիշողությունը կորցրած ժողովուրդը դատապարտված է կործանման


Էհ ինչ ասեմ դուք ձեր ընտրությունը բայց մի բան ավելացնեմ իմ կողմից...



> Իմ մոտ էլ առաջին նշված թեկնածուի դեպքում է ծիտիկը չվելու, իհարկե, առաջին նախագահը ամենևին էլ կատարյալ չէ, բայց քանի որ էս դեպքում ես չեմ տեսնում այնպիսի մի երրորդ ուժ, որ կլինի հենց իմ ուզած ոսկե միջինը, ուստի երկու թեկնածուի դեպքում ընտրություն կանեմ՝ ելնելով «չարյաց փոքրագույնը» սկզունքից


Եթե չլինի 3րդ արժանի թեքնածու ապա ավելի լավ է ես ձեռնպահ լինեմ ընտրություններին քան թե ընտրեմ չարերից որևէ մեկին՝ թեքուզ եթե նա այդ պահին թվում է փոքրագույնը: Որ գոնե վաղը մյուս օրը նաև իմ խղճի վրա չլինի երկրի կործանման մեղքը  :Xeloq: 

Մեր և մեր երեխաների ապագան ընտրելուց չարյաց փոքրագույնի սկզբունքով առաջնորդվելը ինքնասպանություն է...

Լևոնի մասին հլը էլի լիքը բան ունեմ գրելու ուղակի ժամանակս չի ներում...
Հանրահավաքին կհանդիպենք  :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
*Պատերազմը Հաղթել էոչ թե  նա այլ հաղթել են մեր Հայորդիները իրենց արյան գնով*

Հանցավոր է նրանց հաղթանակը յուրացնելը

----------


## Արշակ

> *Սամվե՛լ* առաջարկում եմ ամսի 16-ին գաս հանրահավաքին, նոր հետո շարունակես այս թեմայում գրառումներ անես: Գտնում եմ, որ «լրատվակն բլոկադայի» հերթական զոհերից ես: Այն կարող ես վերականգնել հանրահավաքին ներկա գտնվելով:


Դե լավ էլի, քաղաքացի։ Քո կարծիքով էսքան մարդ որ Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանին չի ընդունում, այսօրվա իշխանության սև PR-ի արդյու՞նք է։  Ու՞մ եք խաբում։ Քանի՞ հոգու գիտես, որ մինչև այսօրվա իշխանությունների գալը Լևոնին հարգում էր, բայց հետո սև PR-ի արդյունքում հիասթափվեց։ Համոզված եմ, որ տենց մարդ չկա։ Ով այն ժամանակ նրա համախոհ, կողմնակից էր, հիմա էլ նույն տեսակետին է։ Իսկ ժողովրդի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանից հիասթափվեց հենց նրա իշխանության տարիներին։ Այդ բացասական կարծիքը այսօրվա լրատվական բլոկադայի  հիման վրա չի ձևավորվել։ Մարդիկ իրանց կաշվի վրա են զգացել այն բացասական երևույթներն ու հիասթափությունները, որոնք եղել են Տեր–Պետրոսյանի իշխանության տարիներին։Այլ հարց է, թե այդ բացասականը իրականում ինչքանո՞վ կապ ուներ նրա հետ։ Իհարկե, հիմա Լևոնին արդարացնելու ու վեր հանելու համար շատ ուժեղ պրոպագանդա է գնում նրա կողմնակիցների կողմից։ Ինչևէ, ցանկություն չունեմ հիմա այդ հարցը քննարկելու ու որևէ կողմի պրոպագանդային մասնակցելու։
Ամեն դեպքում լրատվական բլոկադան ստեղ կապ չունի։ Իսկ իշխանությունների  սև PR-ը, ինչպես արդեն նշվեց, նաև օգնում է Լ. Տեր–Պետրոսյանին, որովհետև անկապ ցեխ են շպրտում վրան, լուրջ քննադատություն հիմնականում չկա։
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է լրատվական բլոկադային, այն միշտ էլ եղել է։ Ու իզուր մի համոզեք, թե նախկին իշխանությունների օրոք լրատվական բլոկադա չկար։ Ոչ մի թերթի խմբագիր ռիսկ չէր անում Լևոնին քննադատող հոդված տպել։

----------


## Արշակ

Ի դեպ, Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանը միշտ էլ լավ հռետոր է եղել ու վերջին ելույթն էլ այդ առումով տպավորիչ էր(տպագրված տարբերակն եմ կարդացել՝ կենդանի ելույթը չեմ լսել)։ Բայց իհարկե լավ ղեկավար լինելու համար ազդեցիկ խոսելը դեռ բավարար չէ։ Գործդ պիտի համապատասխանի խոսքիդ։

----------


## Սամվել

> Ի դեպ, Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանը միշտ էլ լավ հռետոր է եղել ու վերջին ելույթն էլ այդ առումով տպավորիչ էր(տպագրված տարբերակն եմ կարդացել՝ կենդանի ելույթը չեմ լսել)։ Բայց իհարկե լավ ղեկավար լինելու համար ազդեցիկ խոսելը դեռ բավարար չէ։ Գործդ պիտի համապատասխանի խոսքիդ։


Էէէ Արշակ ես էլ էի ուզում դա գրեի էն էլ չհասցրեցի  :Blush:

----------


## Che_Guevara

Կարող եք դիտել:   Նոյեմբերի 3 ի հանդիպումից հետո:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r08NGzxwrV8

Բայց ասեմ, որ էլի հեռախոսով եմ նկարել, ու որակը հաջող չի: Սա այն պահն է, երբ ուսանողնեևը նոր դուրս են գալիս դահլիճից. Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսըանը կանգնած զրուցում է երիտասարդների հետ, մարդիկ հավաքվել են կողքերը, իսկ Մարիոտ հյուրանոցից ուսանողները դեռ շարունակում են դուրս գալ: 

     Եթե որևե մեկը ունի ավելի լավ կադրեր, խնդրում եմ, տող գցի YouTube.com, կամ թող տա, ես կգցեմ:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Արշա՛կ, քեզ ճանաչելով գտնում եմ, որ քեզ պատասխանելը անհիմն է, քանի ես քո մեջ չեմ տեսել դիմացինի կարծիքը լսելու ունակությունը:

Կգա Նոյեմբերի 10-ը, Ս. Սարգսյանը պաշտոնապես կառաջադրի իր թեկնածությունը և տեսնենք, թե ոնց է իր նախագահական քարոզարշավը սկսելու: Հուսով եմ երգիչ-մերգիչներից արդեն ձանձրացած կլինի: Իսկ եթե կրկին երգիչներին բերեց հարթակի վրա, ապա իրեն ընտրեք թե սպիտակցի հայկո, ոչ մի տարբերություն չի լինի:
Ինչևէ, ժամանակը մոտենում է:

----------


## The_only_one

Ասեմ, որ ԼՏՊ-ի հանդեպ միշտ էլ բացասական վերաբերմունք եմ ունեցել, սակայն ներկա իշխանությունների «հերոսությունների» պատճառով կամ շնորհիվ կարծիքս փոխվելու միտում ունի:  Ուղղակի զարմանում եմ էն մարդկանց վրա, որ փորձում են ԼՏՊ-ին սուրբ դարձնել, իբր նա ոչ մի չարաշահում էլ չի արել ու ինչ ել եղելա եդ իրա շրջապատի վատ մարդկանց արածնա: Կարծում եմ սեփական սխալներն ընդունելու ու զղջալու մարտավարությունը իրան ավելի շատ օգուտ կբերի՝ քվեների տեսքով:

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշա՛կ, քեզ ճանաչելով գտնում եմ, որ քեզ պատասխանելը անհիմն է, քանի ես քո մեջ չեմ տեսել դիմացինի կարծիքը լսելու ունակությունը:


Ոնց ուզում ես, նույն ոճով պատասխանելու ցանկություն ու կարիք չունեմ։
Կթողնեմ, որ ֆորումի ամեն մի ընթերցող ինքն իր համար գնահատի ամեն մեկիս բանավիճելու կուլտուրան։  :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

Լավ, էրեխե՛ք ջան, մի քիչ շուտ ա, բայց մի բան ասեմ...Եկե՛ք Սպանդարյանի արձանը գրավենք/շատ հարմար տեղ ա/ ով որ գալու ա ցույցին :Smile:  Ես ախպորս հետ եմ լինելու, բայց հուսամ էլի մարդիկ կգան :Cool: 
Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս գալ նույնիսկ անտարբերներին և հականերին...արժի լսել :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Լավ, էրեխե՛ք ջան, մի քիչ շուտ ա, բայց մի բան ասեմ...Եկե՛ք Սպանդարյանի արձանը գրավենք/շատ հարմար տեղ ա/ ով որ գալու ա ցույցին Ես ախպորս հետ եմ լինելու, բայց հուսամ էլի մարդիկ կգան
> Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս գալ նույնիսկ *անտարբերներին և հականերին*...արժի լսել


Էտ իմ հետ էիր  :LOL: 
Որ լիքը բան չունենամ անելու կգամ  :Ok:

----------


## Egern.net

անցած անգամ ես ու հայրս էլ էինք Սպանդարյանի արձանի "վրա"....  :Smile:  ԼՏՊի ելույթի սկզբում, հետո հայրս գնաց, ես էլ վերցրեցի ապարատը ու գնացի մեջտեղները...

----------


## Che_Guevara

Արդեն պատկերացնում եմ ինչքան շատ մարդ է լինելու այս անգամ: Կարծում եմ  այն մարդիկ, ովքեր հոկտեմբերի 26-ի հանրահավաքին չեկան, վախենալով որ անկարգություններ կլինեն, այս անգամ կգան: 

  Կգան նաև Լևեն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին չհավանողները ու դա էլ է շատ լավ, քանի որ իրենք իրենց աչքով կտեսնեն թե ինչքան մարդ կա, վոնց են ոգևորված մարդիկ, ու ինքները կհամոզվեն, որ այն ինչ հնչում է հայլուրով ոչ այլ ինչ է քան սուտ ու կեղծիք: Դա էլ արդեն ահագին առաջընթաց կլինի:

Հ.Գ. ոնց հասկացա Նոյեմբերի 16-ի պաստառները ունենալու են այս տեսքը: 



Ի զարմանս ինձ, մեր տան մոտի ստոլբայի վրա դեռ մնացել է հոկտեմբերի 26-ի հանրահավաքի մասին պաստառը :  :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

> Հ.Գ. ոնց հասկացա Նոյեմբերի 16-ի պաստառները ունենալու են այս տեսքը: 
> 
> 
> 
> Ի զարմանս ինձ, մեր տան մոտի ստոլբայի վրա սեռ մնացել է հոկտեմբերի 26-ի ցույցի մասին պաստառը :


Ճիշտ ես հասկացել... :Wink:

----------


## Che_Guevara

> Ճիշտ ես հասկացել...


   Դե ուրեմն`
*ՆՈՅԵՄԲԵՐԻ 16-ԻՆ` ՈՒՐԲԱԹ
ԺԱՄԸ 17:00-ԻՆ*
Բոլորս գնում ենք ազատության հրապարակ` պաշտպանելու մեր տեղեկացված լինելու իրավունքը: Նրանք ովքեր համարում են, որ միևնույնն է  հայլուրից  ճշմարտությունը կիմանան, կարող են չգալ հանրահավաքին, քանի որ իրենց համար ուղակի անիմաստ է այնտեղ գտնվելը:

     Կհանդիպենք այնտեղ:

----------


## Che_Guevara

Այսօր իմացա, որ "Ժառանգություն" կուսակցության նախագահ, ՀՀ առաջին արտաքին գործերի նախարար Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը հավանաբար թեկնածությունը չի դնելու նախագահական ընտրություններին, քանի որ  քաղաքացիության 10-ամյա ժամկետը չի լրացել:  Իրոք ցավում եմ դրա համար: Նա ազնիվ մարդ է, ու ճիշտ է շանսեր չուներ` ՀՀ նախագահի պաշտոնին  ընտրվելու (դա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է), բայց ընտրություններին մասնակցությունը քաղաքական գործչի համար մեծ քայլ է:

Ավելի մանրամասն կարդացեք`
http://www.zhamanak.com/article/7507/


    Այսօր, տեղի է ունեցել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի և Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի հանդիպումը`
http://a1plus.am/am/?page=issue&iid=54317

և ինչպես արդեն գրել են թերթերում` "Ժառանգություն" կուսակցության համապատասխան ներկայացուցիչ` Վարդան Խաչատրյանը (ինձ Համալսարանում կրոնագիտություն է դասավանդել) հայտարարել է, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի և Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի միջև ոչ մի համագործակցության պայմանավորվածություն չի կնքվել:

Չգիտեմ ինչքանով կարելի է հավատալ թերթերի ասածին: Իմ կարծիքով "Ժառանգություն" կուսակցությունն էլ կմիանա Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, ու մենք արդեն  ականատես կդառնանք ընդդիմության միաձուլմանը` իր միասնական թեկնածույով:

Խոսք կա, որ հնարավոր է Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին Նոյեմբերի 16-ին տեսնենք ոչ թե ժողովրդի մեջ կանգնած, այլ բեմահարթակին:

----------


## Che_Guevara

*ԷԼԻ ՁԵՐԲԱԿԱԼՈՒՄ ԵՆ*
[11:55] 13 Նոյեմբերի, 2007

Թռուցիկներ բաժանելու համար երեկ ժամը 23.30-ին բերման են ենթարկվել Սոցիալ- Դեմոկրատական Հնչակյան կուսակցության ՙՍարգիս Տխրունի՚ ուսանողական միության նախագահ Նարեկ Գալստյանը եւ կուսակցության վարչության անդամ Էդուարդ Մակարյանը: 

Նրան ոստիկանությունում պահվել են մինչեւ ժամը 3-ը: Ինչպես ՙԱ1+՚-ին տեղեկացրեց Նարեկ Գալստյանը, ոստիկաններն իրենց ձերբակալել են Օպերայի տարածքում հոկտեմբերի 16-ի հանրահավաքի մասին իրազեկելիս, ընդ որում` ոստիկանները նրանց բաժին տանելը մեկնաբանել են գողության մասին իրենց ստացած ահազանգով: 

Նարեկ Գալստյանը վստահեցնում է, որ իրենք շարունակելու են պայքարել, ՙորպեսզի երկրում լինի ժողովրդավարություն, բեսպրիդելը տեղ չունենա՚: 

ՙԲոլորս մարտական ենք տրամադրված եւ պետք է աշխատենք առաջիկա հանրահավաքի համար՚,- ասաց ՙՍարգիս Տխրունի՚ ուսանողական միության նախագահ Նարեկ Գալստյանը:

www.a1plus.am

----------

